# Daughter posts on facebook being disrespectful of parents, gets publicly punished



## Wilykat (Feb 10, 2012)

> An angry father from North Carolina has taught his disgruntled teenage daughter a very public lesson in respecting one?s elders by shooting her laptop on camera and then publishing the video on her Facebook page.
> 
> Tommy Jordan?s 15-year-old daughter Hannah had apparently written a Facebook post complaining about all of the chores she has to do around the house and moaning about how difficult her parents made her life.
> 
> ...



 

If you think your parents were hard, remember *they* used to be your age and had to do chores.


----------



## Hothien (Feb 10, 2012)

> He rounds up his lesson: ‘Just for the record, whenever you’re not grounded, whatever year that happens to be, you can have a new laptop when you buy a new laptop and when you pay me back the $130 for the software I spent on yours yesterday. I hope you’ve enjoyed your little fiasco on Facebook. I hope it was worth all this.’



That guy's a prick. Also, probably illegal actions on his part, destruction of another's property and all that.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 10, 2012)

What a nutjob. Poor girl.


----------



## emROARS (Feb 10, 2012)

I saw this on tumblr. I still think what he did was retarded.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 10, 2012)

Cant wait to see activists go after this guy.

I mean, people are cheering him on! thats stupid!


----------



## E (Feb 10, 2012)

GOAT parenting, give the man a medal


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

This is a compelling news story.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 10, 2012)

Acting like a child in the process of chastising your child for acting like a child.

Okay.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 10, 2012)

E said:


> GOAT parenting, give the man a medal



Watching too many Chris Smoove videos?


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2012)

Over the top, yes, but he did say in the video that she did this once before and that the rant was laced with profanity aimed at the both of them.  She was clearly being disrespectful and posting such things on a worldwide website like Facebook did not help matters much where it should have been done in private on both sides.  The .45 was kinda cool though and it was in essence poetic justice.


----------



## WT (Feb 10, 2012)

Stupid kid. Deserved it


----------



## Toroxus (Feb 10, 2012)

If you read or heard the post that she made on facebook. She had everything coming a few times over.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh man, that was great!


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 10, 2012)

"Someone insults you, destroy their property"

Great life lesson for the girl.


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

I have no sympathy for the kid.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 10, 2012)

What a bitch, She deserves it. her dad and her mom are probably working all day long to get some food to the house and this is how she treats them? Complain about some house chores? Much respect  dad.


----------



## Drums (Feb 10, 2012)

The kid sounded like your average ungrateful brat but that father is still an utter nutjob in my books.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> "Someone insults you, destroy their property"
> 
> Great life lesson for the girl.



Remember kids, it's only a crime if you get caught.


----------



## Hothien (Feb 10, 2012)

Remember, this child is still a human being, not property.

Destroying someone else's property is morally and legally wrong. So, she posted a long rant on facebook... be a freaking adult and talk it over with her. Don't do something morally and legally wrong to make a point, then demand that the person whose property you destroyed pay for the replacement.


----------



## Orion (Feb 10, 2012)

Funny shit lol, father is slightly crazy.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2012)

Will, when you live under your parents roof, everything they bought for you, _they own._

Seeing as how the father most likely was the one who bought it for her, technically speaking it was his property just as much as it was hers, so there's nothing "illegal" about what he did.


----------



## Hothien (Feb 10, 2012)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Will, when you live under your parents roof, everything they bought for you, _they own._
> 
> Seeing as how the father most likely was the one who bought it for her, technically speaking it was his property just as much as it was hers, so there's nothing "illegal" about what he did.



Believe it or not, children have property rights. And gifts freely given become the property of the person they were given to.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 10, 2012)

I see the laptop as his property since he most likely paid it. And she deserved it, I would've deserved it too when I was at her age


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2012)

Click click Bang............ like a boss.


----------



## Hothien (Feb 10, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I see the laptop as his property since he most likely paid it. And she deserved it, I would've deserved it too when I was at her age



If I give you an iPod, then see you walking down the street with it later, can I smack it out of your hands and destroy it? No, because I transferred ownership to you when I gave it to you as a gift, what I would be doing is called destruction of property, and is a crime.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah I wonder why she doesn't respect her parents...


----------



## River Song (Feb 10, 2012)

Quite funny to watch


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2012)

I applaud the father's actions. 

If it was me, I would put a partitioning wall in their room that effectively cuts in in half, throw their single bed out and replace it with a single one. Paint the room cream, remove everything I purchased for them and donate it to charity. Cut off there electricity at 8pm. Feed them the bare minimum to stay healthy. 

They want more they pay me for it or move the fuck out.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 10, 2012)

Willaien said:


> If I give you an iPod, then see you walking down the street with it later, can I smack it out of your hands and destroy it? No, because I transferred ownership to you when I gave it to you as a gift, what I would be doing is called destruction of property, and is a crime.


Its obviously not the same situation. 

Her dad was just being a parent. Now she will think twice about putting shit on Facebook again.

I mean its really refreshing then: "were your friend, any thing goes" type of parenting.


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 10, 2012)

With a father like that, no wonder she's making horrible facebook rants.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 10, 2012)

Willaien said:


> If I give you an iPod, then see you walking down the street with it later, can I smack it out of your hands and destroy it? No, because I transferred ownership to you when I gave it to you as a gift, what I would be doing is called destruction of property, and is a crime.


But what if the father just "lend" the laptop to her daughter? My mother bought a PC and it was always in my room, and she rarely used it. But it wasn't mine and I knew it. And after I moved to my dad's home, I left the PC there because it was her property!


----------



## Hothien (Feb 10, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> Its obviously not the same situation.
> 
> Her dad was just being a parent. Now she will think twice about putting shit on Facebook again.
> 
> I mean its really refreshing then: "were your friend, any thing goes" type of parenting.



Well, yes, one involves assault (knocking it out of your hands), the other doesn't. It's still destruction of property.



Raidoton said:


> But what if the father just "lend" the laptop to her daughter? My mother bought a PC and it was always in my room, and she rarely used it. But it wasn't mine and I knew it. And after I moved to my dad's home, I left the PC there because it was her property!




Right, that's why he referred to it as her laptop in the video and insisted she pay for the replacement.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 10, 2012)

I can sympathize with the guy. Hes work hard all his life and his daughter is being an ungrateful brat.


----------



## Saigo Espada (Feb 10, 2012)

Die facebook, die.


----------



## E (Feb 10, 2012)

ITT beta as fuck future parents that will have disrespectful slutbags for daughters (if they manage to breed)


----------



## lathia (Feb 10, 2012)

Less than 30 minutes of chores? Make a scene and act like it's hours. 

I'll admit, it was over the top. Regardless, ungrateful kid is ungrateful. She'll be thankful down the line.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 10, 2012)

usually in circumstances like this, everybody is a fault for something. going at what was discussed here as the probable facts, i will use what i have seen in my argument/discussion. what the daughter did was not so wrong. she expressed how she felt about a situation on facebook. now mind you, she passed the line at some places that really deserved some punishment. first off, she posted how she felt on facebook. as someone said earlier, it should have been a private matter in a way. but at least she privated it, i think, so the message was not global, i think. 

the other line she crossed was the use of profanities on her parents. definate punishment for that one. as it is disrespectful, unless of course they curse it infront of her or at her  a whole lot. 

for the father now, he obviously took it too far. standardised punishment should be used and corporal punishment also if the child is young enough. not because you are so furious, you are going to resort to shooting up the girls laptop! nnnooooo! well, unless you bought it for her, although i am hearing it is still the property of the child. then putting icing on the cake, he demanded the girl to pay him back for the damages that *HE CAUSED!* got to be kidding me.


----------



## vegitabo (Feb 10, 2012)

I hate how parent bring up the bullshit that their childhood was much harder compared to what their kids have now. If you compare the past to present, obviously the present is gonna look better. Relatively, it's the same. There maybe some cases where what what the parent's say is true, but it's just an outlier.

And the father is crazy. He's gonna regret it when his daughter grows up and never calls or visits again.


----------



## lathia (Feb 10, 2012)

The present *only* "looks" better?


----------



## Tandaradei (Feb 10, 2012)

How can you feel any sympathies for that dad?
He raised his daughter to be like that. it's not like she just suddenly decided "hey from now on I am an ungrateful bitch who doesn't respect her parents".

But now instead of talking to her or asking some kids psychologist for advise redneckdad decides to go full retard and destroy her property.


He failed at having a healthy relationship with his teenage daughter.
Sure lots of parents do, it's a complicated age afterall.
But acting like a bully, destroying her stuff and trying to ruin her reputation is the fucking worst. Idea. Ever.




BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Acting like a child in the process of chastising your child for acting like a child.
> 
> Okay.



/thread


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 10, 2012)

Willaien said:


> Right, that's why he referred to it as her laptop in the video and insisted she pay for the replacement.


My mother called the PC "your PC" because I used it every day for 3 years. Would sound kinda stupid if the would've referred to it as her PC, since she never used it... And yet, it was hers! It the father's decision to whom the laptop belongs!


----------



## siyrean (Feb 10, 2012)

watch the video, the girl seriously had it coming. 

Willaien, I refuse to believe that parents are not allowed to take things away from their children as punishment because they were gifted to them. if she didn't pay for it and she doesn't pay rent, its fair game in my book. Parents need to be able to discipline their kids and since 15 is too old for a spanking, taking away their privileges is the way to go.


----------



## Hothien (Feb 10, 2012)

siyrean said:


> watch the video, the girl seriously had it coming.
> 
> Willaien, I refuse to believe that parents are not allowed to take things away from their children as punishment because they were gifted to them. if she didn't pay for it and she doesn't pay rent, its fair game in my book. Parents need to be able to discipline their kids and since 15 is too old for a spanking, taking away their privileges is the way to go.



Removing access to the laptop is a different thing entirely from destroying said laptop.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 10, 2012)

More parents should strive to be like this man.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, douchbaggery to the 3rd power.

I'm sure he'll remember this when his daughter is off screwing every guy in sight to rebel against him.


----------



## Hothien (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm sure that this girl will make sure daddy and mommy dearest get the best of possible nursing homes and visit them every single day when the time comes.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2012)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Wow, douchbaggery to the 3rd power.
> 
> I'm sure he'll remember this when his daughter is off screwing every guy in sight to rebel against him.



Which is why it is important to have multiple children, too many children know they have their parents unconditional love. They'd probably strive for better if they knew they were dispensable.


----------



## Orion (Feb 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I applaud the father's actions.
> 
> If it was me, I would put a partitioning wall in their room that effectively cuts in in half, throw their single bed out and replace it with a single one. Paint the room cream, remove everything I purchased for them and donate it to charity. Cut off there electricity at 8pm. Feed them the bare minimum to stay healthy.
> 
> They want more they pay me for it or move the fuck out.



Well lets hope the day you become a parent never happens then.

From the article it says he "found" the post but no one has asked how? if it was on private then  what  he wanted to troll his daughters facebook and then decides to hack it because he can't see stuff? or part of the "software" he talked about installing was apparently spyware or something, either way you and him both are way overreacting.

You didn't bitch about your parent's behind their back ever? right.

This is the equivalent of writing in a journal.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2012)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> I'm sure he'll remember this when his daughter is off screwing every guy in sight to rebel against him.



Clearly that's the correct answer, be an even more self-serving bitch (and on top of that a slut). That'll show her dad!


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 10, 2012)

Bill G said:


> More parents should strive to be like this man.



lol, oh my gosh! i really hope that they don't.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 10, 2012)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Wow, douchbaggery to the 3rd power.
> 
> I'm sure he'll remember this when his daughter is off screwing every guy in sight to rebel against him.


A fathers wrath knows no bounds.

We saw what he did to the laptop, so sucks to be the guy going around fucking his daughter.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I applaud the father's actions.
> 
> If it was me, I would put a partitioning wall in their room that effectively cuts in in half, throw their single bed out and replace it with a single one. Paint the room cream, remove everything I purchased for them and donate it to charity. Cut off there electricity at 8pm. Feed them the bare minimum to stay healthy.
> 
> They want more they pay me for it or move the fuck out.





E said:


> ITT beta as fuck future parents that will have disrespectful slutbags for daughters (if they manage to breed)



I cannot agree more with both of these.

The daughter had it coming with a post like that. Especially since she's mooching off of them, getting gifts from them, and not appreciating any of it.


----------



## siyrean (Feb 10, 2012)

Willaien said:


> Removing access to the laptop is a different thing entirely from destroying said laptop.



how wouldn't it be theft?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 10, 2012)

vegitabo said:


> And the father is crazy. He's gonna regret it when his daughter grows up and never calls or visits again.



How can you be sure he is a bad father, you don't know him outside of that video.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2012)

Willaien said:


> Believe it or not, children have property rights. And gifts freely given become the property of the person they were given to.



 In regards to the parent-child relationship, that's not how it works, _believe it or not._

And the child has property rights to  _what the child buys with their own money._

If your parents set up a credit card account for you while you're living under their roof and decide to discontinue the account because you're being an ungrateful bitchy brat, does that count as "stealing"?

If they confiscate the TV from your room for the same reason, does that too count as "stealing"?

If they confiscate your laptop, does that count as "stealing"?

No, it doesn't. 



Willaien said:


> Right, that's why he referred to it as her laptop in the video and insisted she pay for the replacement.



Grasping at strawmen.


----------



## Devinera (Feb 10, 2012)

I would've done something more like SELL the laptop. Hey, at least I get my money back at the price of my ungrateful little bastard.

Then I'd sell my daughter.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2012)

just watched the video, holy shit i laughed 



Orion said:


> Well lets hope the day you become a parent never happens then.
> 
> From the article it says he "found" the post but no one has asked how? if it was on private then  what  he wanted to troll his daughters facebook and then decides to hack it because he can't see stuff? or part of the "software" he talked about installing was apparently spyware or something, either way you and him both are way overreacting.
> 
> ...


its pretty easy to get through privacy settings on facebook


----------



## Huntress (Feb 10, 2012)

I felt very sorry for her, it sounds like they treat her like a slave. If they really do have a cleaner, then why do they make the girl do the cleaners work?
So what if the guy had a really hard upbringing? Thats his bad luck, he doesnt have to take it out on his kids.
She doesnt sound like shes a badly behaved daughter or anything, they should be grateful she isnt a prostitue/drug addict/teen parent or something.


----------



## emROARS (Feb 10, 2012)

vegitabo said:


> I hate how parent bring up the bullshit that their childhood was much harder compared to what their kids have now. If you compare the past to present, obviously the present is gonna look better. Relatively, it's the same. There maybe some cases where what what the parent's say is true, but it's just an outlier.
> 
> And the father is crazy. He's gonna regret it when his daughter grows up and never calls or visits again.



I saw someone comment about that on facebook.

Imagine, your father basically outing you to nearly everyone in your year/school (because lets face it, we have pretty much everyone in our school year on our facebook these days), made you look like a retard and embarrassed you in front of them all by posting a video about you on youtube, saying how much of a brat you are and how easy you have it.

Her self esteem is completely gone. 

The relationship between her parents and herself is gone.  

I wouldn't be surprised if 

1) her work at school suffers (because the PC was mainly for school work) 
2) She hates her parents even more and 
3) once she graduates she cuts them out of her life for good. 

I mean, she's _15_. She's going to moan and groan about her parents in one way or the other. Sure, the swearing was a little much and out of order but honestly, if she can't moan to her friends about it without fear of her parents going ape shit then what can she do?

And I can obviously tell the communication and respect between both parents and daughter is basically 0.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2012)

ITT everyone is a psychologist and knows exactly what their situation is


----------



## Orion (Feb 10, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> just watched the video, holy shit i laughed
> 
> 
> its pretty easy to get through privacy settings on facebook



Thats not the point, why did he feel the need to in the first place? 

It sounds like they were just on good terms with him helping her with her PC and stuff and then all the sudden this is written and hes snooping on her Facebook? sounds more like they had some kind of argument, she probably vented via the letter and then he freaked out.

To all the people taking just the father's word, how do we know he is telling the whole truth? would you admit on youtube to working your daughter like a slave if you did?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2012)

Orion said:


> Thats not the point, why did he feel the need to in the first place?
> 
> It sounds like they were just on good terms with him helping her with her PC and stuff and then all the sudden this is written and hes snooping on her Facebook? sounds more like they had some kind of argument, she probably vented via the letter and then he freaked out.
> 
> To all the people taking just the father's word, how do we know he is telling the whole truth? would you admit on youtube to working your daughter like a slave if you did?



her brother snitched/heard someone talking about it/hes paranoid

not taking sides i just think its funny


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure all the people in this thread saying

"She's a bitch, she deserved it. Fucking cuntbitch, fuck her."

Never talked bad about their parents with their friends oversome petty shit.


----------



## Orion (Feb 10, 2012)

It is funny TBH, but lets hope this ends there.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, I'm sure all the people in this thread saying
> 
> "She's a bitch, she deserved it. Fucking cuntbitch, fuck her."
> 
> Never talked bad about their parents with their friends oversome petty shit.



What point are you trying to make? I don't doubt that we all talked bad about our parents at one point. Does that make us or her right to do so? Nope.

Those of us that were caught, were likely punished heavily for it. Are you telling me that she shouldn't even be punished? Are you stupid or did your parents never discipline you when you were young?

Betas.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, I'm sure all the people in this thread saying
> 
> "She's a bitch, she deserved it. Fucking cuntbitch, fuck her."
> 
> Never talked bad about their parents with their friends oversome petty shit.



Yeah, I totally complained about having to sweep the floors of two rooms. 

And making her make her own bed? Holy fuck this guy is a slavedriver. 

Don't even get me started on making her empty out the dishwasher. Fucking child abuse right there.


----------



## Brian (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with taking away her laptop, but to destroy it was pretty crazy and he mentioned she had to pay for the bullets he used.  He should have just sold it, instead the father let his anger get to him, setting a bad example and wasting his money, how foolish.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 10, 2012)

PARENTING FAIL!


----------



## Tandaradei (Feb 10, 2012)

Orion said:


> It is funny TBH, but lets hope this ends there.



well we have a 15 year old girl and her overstrained father...who just happened to destroy his daughters most precious possession and humiliated her in a video...which went viral


----------



## stream (Feb 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, I'm sure all the people in this thread saying
> 
> "She's a bitch, she deserved it. Fucking cuntbitch, fuck her."
> 
> Never talked bad about their parents with their friends oversome petty shit.


I don't think I ever told my friends that "my parents should get off their fat asses and do the cleaning themselves or pay me for doing it". And I sure as hell did not post it on the web.

The father did get overboard, but she does sound like a really spoiled brat. Her post started with: "To my parents: I'm not your damn slave." I say she had it coming


----------



## Draffut (Feb 10, 2012)

One small step in getting Generation Cupcake out of this entitlement mindset.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 10, 2012)

From the sound of the "letter" the kid really needed an attitude adjustment and a healthy dose of perspective.

That said, the dad's reaction seemed rather excessive to me.

Were I in his position I'd probably start by pointing out all the chores I and my wife do, that we don't get paid for (either).  

If she still insisted that asking her to do similar things she doesn't need to do was unfair I'd point out that we don't _need_ to pay for her cell phone bill, we don't _need_ to pay for her computer or Internet connection, we don't _need_ to pay for clothes beyond the barest of essentials.

But since we're family we do things for one another beyond what we _need_ to.

I probably wouldn't punish her publicly in front of her friends (though I don't think that's out-of-bounds in some circumstances), I certainly wouldn't destroy a perfectly good computer (even if she wasn't going to be allowed to touch it for years it's something that could be donated for others to use).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> One small step in getting Generation Speshul Snoeflaek out of this entitlement mindset.



this is more accurate.

Cupcakes are sweet little bastards.

Snow is cold and uncaring.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 10, 2012)

awesome parent


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 10, 2012)

Grass grows. Sun shines. Girl whines like a bitch. Dad overreacts. Life moves on.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2012)

Colonel Awesome said:


> *Grass grows. Sun shines.* Girl whines like a bitch. Dad overreacts. Life moves on.



i see what you did thar.


----------



## kidgogeta (Feb 10, 2012)

Wasn't school the equivalent of a daycare back in his day? Don't get me wrong I'm actually siding with the dad on this one but that part of his argument was kinda fishy.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 10, 2012)

He is an american hillbilly yet I dig the guy. Don't shoot me  the video has gone viral the comments go so fast over 45k comments and counting


----------



## death1217 (Feb 10, 2012)

Guy is awesome, and you guys have it so easy if you think he did something really bad.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Feb 10, 2012)

That's what she gets for talking shit about her parents, Cowboy dad is just showing whose boss.


----------



## SwordKing (Feb 10, 2012)

This is all assuming the whole thing isn't some kind of hoax.

I'm not saying for certain it is, I'm just suggesting the possiblity of it.


----------



## Spock (Feb 10, 2012)

I just love his accent. So sexy and manly. I couldn't really focus on the subject at hand.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2012)

I wonder what chores she was forced to perform that were so life wrecking?


----------



## Swift (Feb 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I wonder what chores she was forced to perform that were so life wrecking?



Sweeping a floor and cleaning a counter. Something about pouring coffee for her parents or something?

_Real_ tough stuff.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I wonder what chores she was forced to perform that were so life wrecking?



She had to sweep the kitchen and one other room.
She had to make her bed.
She had to wash the dishes sometimes or put them in the dishwasher.
She had to clean off the kitchen counter sometimes.

The horror. Someone put that slavedriver in jail.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 10, 2012)

Sailor V said:


> Sweeping a floor and cleaning a counter. Something about pouring coffee for her parents or something?
> 
> _Real_ tough stuff.





J. Fooly said:


> She had the sweep the kitchen and one other room.
> She had to make her bed.
> She had to wash the dishes sometimes or put them in the dishwasher.
> She had to clean off the kitchen counter sometimes.
> ...



Add to that the fact that her father is a maniac who has no respect for her property or privacy as he has shown to the world.


----------



## serger989 (Feb 10, 2012)

In high school I was a dumb shit who had no respect for my parents. I used to come home and play games online all day and talk shit about the "crap" I had to put up with at home. My mum got her friend to throw my computer out my bedroom window. I deserved it for some of the stupid shit I said and how I disrespected her. The Dad made a pretty good point. If the kid is a stupid shit, their computer can go to hell for all I'm concerned. Go to the library to get your homework done like I did, either way you don't act a damn fool to the people who give a shit about you. It really is "Tough Love" but it certainly teaches them a lesson. In time I'm sure she will be grateful for what he did.

Ended up working for the guy for 3 years who threw my laptop out the window to. He gave me a job and cleaned me up, taught me a lot of things about work, I asked him about it if he would do it again and he said fuck yeah if you're being a dumbass you deserve it. Can't argue with that, he did it to his kid to (Because of WoW lol), we turned out pretty good.


----------



## Huntress (Feb 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I wonder what chores she was forced to perform that were so life wrecking?



it said in the video. she had to make everyones beds, do the dishes, wash the floor and i think some other shit but i forgot. they have a cleaner though.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 10, 2012)

Guy's a fucking headcase _and_ a terrible parent for letting the girl get like that in the first place.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 10, 2012)

> An angry father from North Carolina has taught his disgruntled teenage daughter a very public lesson in respecting one?s elders by shooting her laptop on camera and then publishing the video on her Facebook page.





> That right there is your laptop?, he says in a YouTube video, pointing a video camera at a computer lying in a patch of dirt on the ground. ?This right here is my .45,? he says, moving a pistol into the frame. He cocks the weapon and shoots nine rounds into the laptop.





> The video entitled ?Facebook Parenting: For the Troubled Teen? is dedicated to his rebellious daughter and ?more importantly for all her friends on Facebook who thought that her little rebellious post was cute, and for all you parents out there who think your, you know, kids don?t post bad things on Facebook.?
> 
> He begins by reading out his daughter?s post from a computer print-out, explaining ?since you want to hide it from everyone, I?m going to share it with everybody?.





> He rounds off by saying: ?Oh yeah and after that comment you made about your mom, your mom told me to be sure I put one in there for her. So?that one?s from her.?



All family men should strive to be him.


----------



## Swift (Feb 10, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Add to that the fact that her father is a maniac who has no respect for her property or privacy as he has shown to the world.



Yeah, I do have to admit that even though the chores are nothing living with that guy is in fact something to bitch about. I mean come on, angsty teens have done worse in our day and age. Tell the kid she's grounded for x amount of time. Don't publicly humiliate and throw her reputation in the doghouse.

The laptop, too, damn. No one ever thinks about the laptop. It got more bullets than most rappers get talkin' shit.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 10, 2012)

This man is my hero. 

Also, I couldnt help but be distracted by his accent and cowboy look. Sexy 

His daughter deserves every bit of this.
What a disrespectful child.
She's lucky all she got was a busted laptop and a grounding.
Anyone who doesnt agree with it


COme at me bro


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh.

what would you have done differently.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2012)

some of the opinions here will change after spouting 15 year olds  of their own

I remember my parents selling my video gaming system to some poor kid to teach me a lesson, I don't think the guy is a maniac he's just a dad whose had it with his bratty daughter.

I agree with what coteaz said though.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 10, 2012)

PaperAngel said:


> it said in the video. she had to make everyones beds, do the dishes, wash the floor and i think some other shit but i forgot. they have a cleaner though.



She didnt even HAVE TO MAKE EVERYONE's beds. He said it himself. Just _her_ bed, _her_ laundry. clean the couter _IF_ it's dirty and sweep the kitchen and living room floor.

Princess needs to get her head out of her ass. If she thinks this is hard, I fear for her, trying to survive in the world.

As for the father, he's done nothing wrong. Clearly he got fed up.
Your parents bring you into this world, raise you, clothe you, feed you and put a roof over your head. 

THE _*LEAST*_ YOU CAN DO is a few chores around the house and be gratefull.
He's done nothing wrong as a parent as far as we know. He didn't deserve any of those things she said about her parents.

She's a brat, and If I were her parent, on top of doing everything her dad did, I would've shipped her off to military camp.
My parents are old fashioned italians, so I was raised as such, with the same mentality, so pardon my ranting.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 10, 2012)

I am a fifteen year old female, and I honestly don't know what to say.  I am glad that the very few chores I do is satisfactory to myself, and the fact that I never complain about my parents to other people (at least on social networking sites).


----------



## Bender (Feb 10, 2012)

Huh, this sounds like something my cousin would do.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's an interview with the dad, as posted on 



> Media Response to Anita Li, from the Toronto Star
> 
> Since you took the time to email us with your requests like we asked, I?ll take the time to give you an honest follow-up response. You?ll have to forgive me for doing so publicly though; again I want to be sure my words are portrayed the way I actually say them, not cut together to make entirely different points.
> 
> ...


----------



## felixng2008 (Feb 10, 2012)

Daughter is a brat but what the dad did was over the top.


----------



## emROARS (Feb 10, 2012)

> Q: Why did you decide to reprimand your daughter over a public medium like YouTube?
> 
> A: Well, I actually just had to load the video file itself on YouTube because it’s a better upload process than Facebook,



i'm sorry, he's an IT pro, but doesn't understand the concept of viral on youtube?

Seriously? Did he not think his video wouldn't go viral?


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 10, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Here's an interview with the dad, as posted on



Love this man even more.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Feb 10, 2012)

emROARS said:


> i'm sorry, he's an IT pro, but doesn't understand the concept of viral on youtube?
> 
> Seriously? Did he not think his video wouldn't go viral.



Same thing I thought as well


----------



## serger989 (Feb 10, 2012)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> Love this man even more.



Oh look he isn't nuts and she learned a lesson and trolol'd at the idiots who thought he's nuts and she will become crazy from this. Reality, it's wonderful.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 10, 2012)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Here's an interview with the dad, as posted on



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mRKXhwxxLQ[/YOUTUBE]

Family Men with Family Values


----------



## death1217 (Feb 10, 2012)

> "you know that uncomfortable moment when you’re in the kitchen with your child after an argument and you’re both waiting to see which one’s going to cave in and resume normal conversation first?"


haven't we all been there?


----------



## Chessmaster (Feb 10, 2012)

Orochimaru said:


> What a nutjob. Poor girl.


Oh  boo hoo, I have it hard with a nutjob father wahhh wahhhh. 


emROARS said:


> I saw this on tumblr. I still think what he did was retarded.


Teaching his daughter not to disrespect her mom or dad is retarded? I don't think you got the point that this girl is spoiled to believe that everything should be handed to her. She  had to get a smack in the face one way or another.



Willaien said:


> Believe it or not, children have property rights. And gifts freely given become the property of the person they were given to.


LOL property rights. I'm so glad this was done in America and not some back water European country. He would have got crucified for all the wrong reasons of dependency.



Rhaella said:


> With a father like that, no wonder she's making horrible facebook rants.


Hmmm surely you had to do your fair of chores. This girl needed a big smack on the wrist.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2012)

kidgogeta said:


> Wasn't school the equivalent of a daycare back in his day? .



essentially.

WAAAAAY back in the day.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 10, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> "Someone insults you, destroy their property"
> 
> Great life lesson for the girl.



Yeah, that's pretty much what I got out this. 

Girl must've struck a nerve somewhere, to make a grown man act like a child. 

Also, ranting about IT skills and privacy settings, the guy sounds a tad paranoid and controlling, as well as petty.

So yeah, mere words totally warrant going ape-shit on someone else's property. Let's here it for Parenting Skills!


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2012)

> Her response was ?Dude? it?s only a computer. I mean, yeah I?m mad but pfft.? She actually asked me to post a comment on one of the threads (and I did) asking what other job fields the victims of laptop-homicide were eligible for because she wasn?t too keen on the stripping thing.



Looks like trauma to me.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 10, 2012)

emROARS said:


> i'm sorry, he's an IT pro, but doesn't understand the concept of viral on youtube?
> 
> Seriously? Did he not think his video wouldn't go viral?



Actually, you're showing your ignorance. It's faster to garner attention using Youtube than facebook.


----------



## Aijin (Feb 10, 2012)

What the hell?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 10, 2012)

The girl is an ungrateful little shit and the father is wasteful and childish.




Chessmaster said:


> Teaching his daughter not to disrespect her mom or dad is retarded?



No, but using 'disrespect' like it's a verb is.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 10, 2012)

that guy is fucking awesome


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

The interview he had brought a smile to my face and he is crazy but in an awesome way.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 10, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> No, but using 'disrespect' like it's a verb is.



Disrespect can be used as a verb. I'm not sure what you're getting at here.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2012)

Orion said:


> Well lets hope the day you become a parent never happens then.
> 
> From the article it says he "found" the post but no one has asked how? if it was on private then  what  he wanted to troll his daughters facebook and then decides to hack it because he can't see stuff? or part of the "software" he talked about installing was apparently spyware or something, either way you and him both are way overreacting.
> 
> ...













Humoring your need to lash out. Not all bitching is the same, I didn't undermine my parents hard work, I didn't show a lack of gratitude for the things that they provided. 

It isn't the equivalent to writing in a journal the last time I checked journals were not visible for the world to see.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not fond of what she posted or how she acted, however this shows that issues exist with your daughter.  Instead of acting like a petulant child yourself and then making the exact same mistake SHE DID, get some professional help for her.

Furthermore his logic for doing so reeks of unrestrained authoritarianism and reactionary thinking.  All kids who do this deserve tough love eh?

In this case he may be right ((although calling this tough love is frankly stretching things IMO.))  However not all cases are created equal.  Lets just hypothetically say that you actually WERE working her half to death and she cursed you out in frustration.  Would she still deserve "tough love" then when you were at fault?

According to you, yes she should.  If this doesn't highlight my problem with his argument then nothing will.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2012)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> essentially.
> 
> WAAAAAY back in the day.



You mean it still isn't?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 10, 2012)

Both the child and the parents are idiots.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 10, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Disrespect can be used as a verb. I'm not sure what you're getting at here.



Sorry, I was thinking of a different word.


----------



## Doge (Feb 10, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> "Someone insults you, destroy their property"
> 
> Great life lesson for the girl.



As long as you're the one who bought it.


He can do whatever he wants with the laptop, he paid for it.


He's probably hacking you.  Right.  Now.


----------



## Wilykat (Feb 10, 2012)

> She had the sweep the kitchen and one other room.
> She had to make her bed.
> She had to wash the dishes sometimes or put them in the dishwasher.
> She had to clean off the kitchen counter sometimes.



Real hard to do...  She is lucky in present time.  over 100 years ago, you'd be expected to get up *before* sun rise to tend to farm animal, gather eggs, draw water, etc all before breakfast.  If you did something bad, you got ass whupping.  laundry?  Lots of water drawn up, scrubbing them over washboard, wringing them then hanging them to dry.  Easily an hour of work per week for a typical family.

When I was growing up, I didn't have dish washer, all dishes had to be hand washed.  We didn't have vacuum cleaner, we just pulled the rug outside to beat em. Then swept and mopped the floor.  We didn't have microwave, didn't have cable or satellite, didn't have internet, didn't have wireless phone, didn't have a way to connect via telephone to more than 1 person, etc.  Compared to today, those were hard.

As long as that bitch lives with her parents, she is expected to follow their rules and do chores as required, and all.  She didn't want to do them.  

PS if the father choose to sell the laptop instead of shooting it, it may get around $250.  If he choose to sell the bullet riddled laptop connected to a viral Youtube video having almost 4 million views, it may go for a couple thousand or more.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha, owned.

There are probably better ways to handle the situation, but you know she won't be posting on Facebook complaining about how hard her parents make her life anymore. 

They made her do chores and they didn't even pay her? Fascist bastards. 

They pay her by giving her a roof over her head and clothes on her back. They paid her by giving her life. Bitch got nothin' to complain about because she's got to do a few chores.

When I was 15 I didn't have my own laptop. If I wanted something like that I had to pay for it my damn self. And let me tell you, it's not easy collecting money on a salary of $0 an hour.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 10, 2012)

What an idiot, his girl is going to do something 10x worse


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 11, 2012)

Typical spoilt brat, the dad may have been over the top but by god I cheered for him. This girl thought she could disrespect the family that's taking care of her and giving her a roof to live in in public and then get away with it?She should do her chores, real life is much harder and it's the least she could do to help around.



> The second lesson I want her to learn is the value of a dollar. We don’t give her everything she asks for, but you can all imagine what it’s like being the only grandchild and the first child. Presents and money come from all sides when you’re young. Most of the things she has that are “cool” were bought or gifted that way. She’s always asked for very few things, but they’re always high-dollar things (iPod, laptop, smartphone, etc). Eventually she gets given enough money to get them. *That’s not learning the value of a dollar. Its knowing how to save money, which I greatly applaud in her, but it’s not enough.*
> 
> *She wants a digital SLR camera. She wants a 22 rifle like mine. She wants a car. She wants a smart phone with a data package and unlimited texting. (I have to hear about that one every week!)
> 
> She thinks all these things are supposed to be given to her because she’s got parents. It’s not going to happen, at least not in our house. She can get a job and work for money just like everyone else. Then she can spend it on anything she wants (within reason)*


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

This guy doesn't give his daughter an allowance? What a dick.

Since when do people in America employ 15 year old's?

Sounds illegal to me.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Does he also realize how important a computer is for school work? 

If I was a teenager I know I'm not fucking walking to the library or some shit every time I have an essay to write.

If he's such a smart IT guy why doesn't he just ban all the social sites she goes too and have it only be used for school work?

This sounds like bullshit to me, like a publicity stunt or some shit.

The daughter does sound like a little cunt though. Deserves to be grounded.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 11, 2012)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Acting like a child in the process of chastising your child for acting like a child.
> 
> Okay.





And yes.. daughter was your typical bratty teenager online, and father way over-reacted, prob. damaging his relationship w/ her for awhile, if not perm.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 11, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Add to that the fact that her father is a maniac who has no respect for her property or privacy as he has shown to the world.



No respect? He warned her! And then carried out the punishment when she did it again! The hell man?! At least wait until she's 18 and then you can start bitching about her privacy. Also, it was *his* computer, she didn't pay for it at all. He was letting her borrow/use it. It was *his* property.

The father did the right thing by punishing his daughter, he just added his own original twist to it. For her sake, I hope she learns from it.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 11, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> No respect? He warned her! And then carried out the punishment when she did it again! The hell man?! At least wait until she's 18 and then you can start bitching about her privacy. Also, it was *his* computer, she didn't pay for it at all. He was letting her borrow/use it. It was *his* property.
> 
> The father did the right thing by punishing his daughter, he just added his own original twist to it. For her sake, I hope she learns from it.





lvl80elitetaurenchieftain said:


> As long as you're the one who bought it.
> 
> He can do whatever he wants with the laptop, he paid for it.
> 
> He's probably hacking you.  Right.  Now.



The ignorance in this thread is amazing. If I give you an iPhone for your birthday, can I come by your house five months later, take the thing from you and put a few bullets in it?

No, I cannot.

Firstly, paying for something doesn't mean you own it until the day you die. If you give your property to another person, you transfer ownership to them. He even refers to the object as his daughter's laptop, so he knows it's not his property.

Secondly, the laptop may hold lots of data with both monetary and emotional value to the girl. It's like burning all your books because I payed for the shelf that they're standing in.


----------



## Jakeirako (Feb 11, 2012)

I maybe on the minority but I'm siding with the father. Sure he destroyed her laptop but this isn't the 1st time she acted out either. He fixed up her computer and everything and instead of a thanks dad for updating my laptop or actually buying her the laptop, she decides to post a nasty rant about them online so her friends can see it. She sounds like a spoiled brat who thought she was invincible to her parents.


----------



## Gino (Feb 11, 2012)

That guy is awesome fuck everyone's opinion that's not mine.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 11, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> The ignorance in this thread is amazing. If I give you an iPhone for your birthday, can I come by your house five months later, take the thing from you and put a few bullets in it?
> 
> *No, I cannot.*
> 
> ...



If the person, that you gave it to, is still under your authority, then *Yes you can*.

Firstly, households aren't political. The interrelationship of family members does not follow american law. Now that we've got that out of the way. If I give my "son" a toy and "he" does something that "he" knows "he" shouldn't have, as "his father", and "his" authority figure, in order to punish "him", I will take away something that gives "him" joy. I will take that toy from "him" and do with it, what I wish. *This is how it works.* 

If he tried to cite that the law says that transferring ownership of said toy means that the toy is now 100% his, I would have laughed in his face and taken the toy anyway, reminding him of whose house he lived in and whose rules he'd be following. Once he turns 18 or buys that toy for himself, THEN it is his. Not mine.

Secondly, look at the first example. That's all the more reason to do what he did. It was *his* computer and she was going to learn her lesson one way or another. And judging by the interview that was posted earlier in this thread. IT WORKED. They came to an agreement it seems. Tough love can work when the brat in question concedes to their parents.


----------



## stream (Feb 11, 2012)

Sauf, parents have complete control with what their children can or cannot do. They are legal guardians. You remember how parents have to sign forms for their children? That is why. Children generally cannot make legal decisions without the assent of their parents; conversely, parents can make legal decisions affecting their children without their assent.

Technically, parents are even allowed to keep money earned by the children until they are 18. That is right: if a 17-years-old gets a job, parents are legally allowed to keep the salary.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 11, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> If the person, that you gave it to, is still under your authority, then *Yes you can*.
> 
> Firstly, households aren't political. The interrelationship of family members does not follow american law. Now that we've got that out of the way. If I give my "son" a toy and "he" does something that "he" knows "he" shouldn't have, as "his father", and "his" authority figure, in order to punish "him", I will take away something that gives "him" joy. I will take that toy from "him" and do with it, what I wish. *This is how it works.*
> 
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about? The girl is a human being with property and privacy rights. Her property is hers alone.

I hope you never have children if you believe they're your slaves with no rights until their 18th birthday. If there are really parents like you or this scummy redneck father, then I can absolutely understand why the girl lashed out at him. He's a psycho who would break the law just to hurt his daughter. And for what? Because she did something that he didn't like but that was in no way illegal.

If the girl were as crazy as the father, she might set the house on fire. Sure, maybe it's illegal, but she has to teach the guy a lesson, right?



stream said:


> Sauf, parents have complete control with what their children can or cannot do. They are legal guardians. You remember how parents have to sign forms for their children? That is why. Children generally cannot make legal decisions without the assent of their parents; conversely, parents can make legal decisions affecting their children without their assent.



I'm gonna have to ask for a source on this. I'm not overly familiar with US law, but in the developed world children aren't slaves and they're not property of their parents. They have right to property and privacy like anyone else.

Destruction of property is not a legal decision and parents do not have full control over a child. They can reject certain things that the child may want, just as a child can reject certain things that a parent wants them to do.

Aside from the legal reality, the reason why parents are guardians (which btw is not synonymous with "owner" or "master") is so that they protect their children from making decisions that will have a lasting, negative effect. Like taking on debt, getting a tattoo of your highschool crush or spending all your money on the latest fad. That's it.



> Technically, parents are even allowed to keep money earned by the children until they are 18. That is right: if a 17-years-old gets a job, parents are legally allowed to keep the salary.



No, they're not. They may be allowed to safekeep it until the child's 18th birthday, but they are never allowed to spend it for themselves or destroy it.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 11, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? The girl is a human being with property and privacy rights. Her property is hers alone.
> 
> I hope you never have children if you believe they're your slaves with no rights until their 18th birthday. If there are really parents like you or this scummy redneck father, then I can absolutely understand why the girl lashed out at him. He's a psycho who would break the law just to hurt his daughter. And for what? Because she did something that he didn't like but that was in no way illegal.
> 
> If the girl were as crazy as the father, she might set the house on fire. Sure, maybe it's illegal, but she has to teach the guy a lesson, right?



Read it through slowly if you don't understand.

In the United States, I believe that you can be legally recognized as an adult when you turn 18. It also happens to be when most kids leave the shelter of their parents and pursue college therefore they are no longer under their parent's ruling.

You keep going back to this property and privacy spiel. He didn't violate anything if it was his own laptop (what, does he need to show you the receipt?) that he sent 9 bullets into. Pfft, break the law? Tell me, what property of hers did he ruin?  You know, that she bought? 

My children? Who said I run anything like a slave driver if I only punish them for doing things that they are taught not to do? Sounds like you're the one going off track here, Sauf. Also, she lashed out at him because she was being a bratty, lazy teenager, simple as that. She learned her lesson in the long run.


----------



## Gextiv (Feb 11, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? The girl is a human being with property and privacy rights. Her property is hers alone.
> 
> I hope you never have children if you believe they're your slaves with no rights until their 18th birthday. If there are really parents like you or this scummy redneck father, then I can absolutely understand why the girl lashed out at him. He's a psycho who would break the law just to hurt his daughter. And for what? Because she did something that he didn't like but that was in no way illegal.
> 
> ...



"What the fuck are you talking about?"
Oh man, watch out fellas, we've got a bad ass here.

I know I'm a nobody but the urge was strong enough.. strong enough for me  to bother to log in, and I did.

And.. he's absolutely right! Why respond. Omg! My 16 year old son wants to sell drugs.. I let him do it because he has human rights! Derpa Derp! 

Anyways.. no one's right. No morality is correct. So yes, you are a slave until the age of 18.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 11, 2012)

this story is going to be twenty thousands times more ludicrous when nancy grace picks it up.


----------



## serger989 (Feb 11, 2012)

According to the interview, the daughter would basically be laughing at all the people in a tizzy over what a terrible thing he did because she learned her lesson, what a surprise! Good lord some of these people... It's like they have no idea how to discipline a teenager and actually make something positive out of it O_o Property rights? Insane father? Were we reading the same thing? Even the police congratulated him. Pffft.


----------



## stream (Feb 11, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> No, they're not. They may be allowed to safekeep it until the child's 18th birthday, but they are never allowed to spend it for themselves or destroy it.




"In most states, parents have a right to their minor children's income or earnings."


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't blame the dad. I mean sure, the dad overreacted with the gun and it's part of being a teenager, complaining about how hard your life is, while it really isn't, you don't know any better most of the time. 
But It's one thing to say in an out burst, "why me?" etc. And another to post such crap online for everyone to read. Granted I doubt anyone would care but I'd be annoyed as well.

And I have the same laptop


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 11, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> Read it through slowly if you don't understand.
> 
> In the United States, I believe that you can be legally recognized as an adult when you turn 18. It also happens to be when most kids leave the shelter of their parents and pursue college therefore they are no longer under their parent's ruling.
> 
> ...



The laptop was hers, the father even admitted it by repeadedly referring to it as *her* laptop. Again, paying for something does not make you the owner for life.

You condone the father's actions, that makes me believe you'd imitate them if put in the same position, which would make you a horrible parents as well. I'm not saying you have children, just that you'd be a terrible father with no regard for property or privacy of your children if the day ever comes.

I always thought parents were supposed to prepare their children for life in the real world. In the real world nobody is allowed to steal from you or destroy your property just because he doesn't like your attitude. In the real world, nobody is allowed to steal from you or destroy your property just because they originally paid for it.



Gextiv said:


> "What the fuck are you talking about?"
> Oh man, watch out fellas, we've got a bad ass here.
> 
> I know I'm a nobody but the urge was strong enough.. strong enough for me  to bother to log in, and I did.
> ...



What the fuck am I reading here? Are you high or something? It's not a human right to either sell or possess drugs, that's just retarded.



stream said:


> "In most states, parents have a right to their minor children's income or earnings."



Oh wow, I pity Americans a little more every day. You were right, though, I'll concede that point.


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2012)

Rac said:


> awesome parent



This                   .


----------



## Garfield (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have sympathy for either party. The parent is clearly not mature enough and the kid is just an annoying brat.


----------



## skins (Feb 11, 2012)

The reaction was a little over the top, but having read the facebook page of the dad, it seems like he was just very angry. I mean come on, who hasn't done stupid things while angry at least once in their life?


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 11, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> The laptop was hers, the father even admitted it by repeadedly referring to it as *her* laptop. Again, paying for something does not make you the owner for life.
> 
> You condone the father's actions, that makes me believe you'd imitate them if put in the same position, which would make you a horrible parents as well. I'm not saying you have children, just that you'd be a terrible father with no regard for property or privacy of your children if the day ever comes.
> 
> ...



I believe he called it her laptop because she was using it at the time. Regardless, he told her that she would have to buy the laptop as well as pay him back for the software and bullets with the new job that she would be getting in the near future. That leads me to believe that it was only "hers" because it was in "her" room.

I do support this man's actions. It got his daughter to see his point. That was _the_ point. Would I do the same thing? Depends on the situation. If it called for me to take action like that, then I would. Its funny though, based on my culture, I'd be a good father whose kids would learn their lessons. Based on your culture, I'd be a terrible father, whose kids would still learn their lessons. Seems like the kids would still learn their lessons in the end, which is the ultimate point. Hah, interesting... If my children intend to keep secrets from me, you're telling me that while they are under my roof, eating my food, and using my resources, I'm not aloud to know what they are up to? That's just ignorant.

"I always thought parents were supposed to prepare their children for life in the real world." HE DID. He prepared her to not, ungratefully, talk shit about her authority past her parents. AND IT WORKED. Whether it be her boss, or her father or her landlord, etc. He taught her to be respectful. _Or at least to disrespect her authority more discreetly_. Because she wasn't respectful, after being warned, she had to learn the hard way. 

You are right about the real world examples, but *smart* people understand that how their parents disciplined them, isn't the same as how other people (in the real world), not related to them, will "discipline" them. Big difference is, one is typically with love, the other is not. Also the intentions aren't the same either.

Last note: The US Government can and will steal from you 

I don't see how you're not understanding any of this. I guess it's a major cultural difference.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, she won't be posting stuff like that on Facebook again.  Why are people so stupid as to think that what they post online won't get read?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 11, 2012)

As many have said, she was an annoying little brat, but the dad over-reacted.
Or maybe we think he did because no other parent would do this kind of shit, although their kids are crap none-the-less.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 11, 2012)

The dad was totally in the right. She was pretty ungrateful and disrespectful. Thats probably one of the worst things you can do to your parents.  She should be happy that her parents even give a shit about her. He wouldn't have gone that far if he didn't love her. 

I don't think selling the laptop would have done the trick. He was going for the shock value that comes with acting like a crazy person.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 11, 2012)

skins said:


> The reaction was a little over the top, but having read the facebook page of the dad, it seems like he was just very angry. I mean come on, who hasn't done stupid things while angry at least once in their life?



If it was just an overreaction and he knows what he did was wrong, we wouldn't be here arguing. The problem is that he doesn't view his actions as wrong and that people across America seem to be cheering for his retarded actions.



J. Fooly said:


> I believe he called it her laptop because she was using it at the time. Regardless, he told her that she would have to buy the laptop as well as pay him back for the software and bullets with the new job that she would be getting in the near future. That leads me to believe that it was only "hers" because it was in "her" room.




He has no business demanding money to replace something that he intentionally destroyed. A daughter is not a household insurance, he can go fuck himself.



> I do support this man's actions. It got his daughter to see his point. That was _the_ point. Would I do the same thing? Depends on the situation. If it called for me to take action like that, then I would. Its funny though, based on my culture, I'd be a good father whose kids would learn their lessons. Based on your culture, I'd be a terrible father, whose kids would still learn their lessons. Seems like the kids would still learn their lessons in the end, which is the ultimate point. Hah, interesting... If my children intend to keep secrets from me, you're telling me that while they are under my roof, eating my food, and using my resources, I'm not aloud to know what they are up to? That's just ignorant.



Oh right, because breaking the law is alright as long as it helps you get your point across. Really good parenting advice.



> "I always thought parents were supposed to prepare their children for life in the real world." HE DID. He prepared her to not, ungratefully, talk shit about her authority past her parents. AND IT WORKED. Whether it be her boss, or her father or her landlord, etc. He taught her to be respectful. _Or at least to disrespect her authority more discreetly_. Because she wasn't respectful, after being warned, she had to learn the hard way.
> 
> You are right about the real world examples, but *smart* people understand that how their parents disciplined them, isn't the same as how other people (in the real world), not related to them, will "discipline" them. Big difference is, one is typically with love, the other is not. Also the intentions aren't the same either.



No, the only difference is that one is forced to treat you like a human being with rights and dignity and the other can treat you like property. It's like these parents have some issues with how the world works and vent their anger at their children because those are the only ones with limited rights.



> Last note: The US Government can and will steal from you
> 
> I don't see how you're not understanding any of this. I guess it's a major cultural difference.



No, it cannot. Stealing is the act of unlawfully taking someone's property. If the state does it, it's not unlawful, otherwise you can sue and get it back. If you're going to whine about taxes now or some such libertarian propaganda, save it.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 11, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> I can't blame the dad. I mean sure, the dad overreacted with the gun and it's part of being a teenager, complaining about how hard your life is, while it really isn't, you don't know any better most of the time. *
> But It's one thing to say in an out burst, "why me?" etc. And another to post such crap online for everyone to read.* Granted I doubt anyone would care but I'd be annoyed as well.
> 
> And I have the same laptop



Well, that's why she used privacy settings -- to restrict her outburst to her friends. The father hacked through. In the end, I don't think this is different from planting a micro and then punishing your daughter for what she says to her friends. Having a little privacy is important, and her ranting in private about her life at home is the kind of things you can expect from a teenager; doesn't mean she doesn't love her parents.

I think the father is a terrible parent. His daughter will no doubt realize that the punishment was excessive, childish and ridiculous, and she will rebel against it even more. She will ignore all of her father's other advice (some of which may be good), and she will attempt to one-up her father in what is probably now an escalating war situation. And ultimately she'll be worse off for it.

... And, finally, I think people need to realize that they're taking the whole story from the crazy father. The girl probably has an explanation -- she got dumped that day and came home to the chores, or she had a big dispute with her father just before about some other topic, or whatever. She didn't act very responsibly anyway, but that's what adults are for.


> I do support this man's actions. It got his daughter to see his point.


The daughter, right now, is thinking:
- my father is a crazy madman with a gun who hates me
- what is he gonna do, shoot ME, next?
- I should run away
- I'm not going to do my homework anymore, and it's not like I've got a laptop to do it!! That'll show him.
- Also drugs, violence and prostitution.
- BAAAAW *slits wrists*

Nice parenting psychology. Shock value doesn't make people see your point. It shocks people. That's it. A parent, an authority figure, explains to his daughter what she did wrong and why it is wrong, and then gives her appropriate, rational punishment. In the best case the daughter understands it, in the worst case you have made your point and she'll someday appreciate it, because no matter how bratty she is as a teen, if she has been raised properly so far, she will eventually see reason. This video, however, was not rational, was not appropriate, and is going to get the daughter to treat everything her father does with fear, distrust and suspicion. As a result, educating her will only become more difficult.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 11, 2012)

First of all, this video was hilarious 

*but*

he did overreact, however all this was on camera....

Imagine what's happening behind the scenes? She obviously made a huge mistake, but I hope her parents don't physically hurt her. (well they probably already have tbh...)


----------



## Santeira (Feb 11, 2012)

Bad parenting.

Reminds me of that China dad who stripped his son in public because the latter spent all day in a Cyber Cafe to teach him a lesson.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 11, 2012)

entertaining to say the least


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2012)

What a badass.



Quote from his FB page: (missing some because it overwrote the maximum word count)



> Update:
> This may come as a wild shock to some.. wait for it.. wait.... (I need that guy who did the awesome HD youtube parody to do me an intro here. Where is he when I need him?)
> 
> I'm NOT a hero... of ANY kind... at all.
> ...


----------



## emROARS (Feb 11, 2012)

> That's it. I meant all the rest of it. My wife is OK with it. My daughter is OK with it. My Mother is OK with it. I'm OK with it. *We're the only ones that matter.*



Then don't fucking post the video on youtube.

Record it, then show it to only your daughters.

Jesus


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 11, 2012)

emROARS said:


> Then don't fucking post the video on youtube.
> 
> Record it, then show it to only your daughters.
> 
> Jesus



Then she would've done it again.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 11, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> The laptop was hers, the father even admitted it by repeadedly referring to it as *her* laptop. Again, paying for something does not make you the owner for life.
> 
> You condone the father's actions, that makes me believe you'd imitate them if put in the same position, which would make you a horrible parents as well. I'm not saying you have children, just that you'd be a terrible father with no regard for property or privacy of your children if the day ever comes.
> 
> ...




LOL what? I don't know ANY parents, including my own, who give a shit whether something is mine or not. If they think I dont deserve it they will take it away. Regardless of what I want or what I say.
This guy made SURE she wouldnt be getting it back  it's great.

Parents do prepare their kids for life..
sure they may not be allowed to, but people DO steal from you, people CAN break your stuff if they dont like your attitude. And if the guy paid for it in the first place he has every right to. In the end, she didnt lose any money anyway. Just a busted laptop that she wont be seeing again till college. 
Looks like she'll have to learn with living without something that's been lost/stolen/broken for a long while, eh?

I have a hard time understanding how you think that makes him a bad parent. There is no perfect way to raise a child. He did what he thought he had to do and it worked. She got the message. Clearly she was being difficult and any other methods he'd used did not work. It's her fault for not listening the first time.
This man is a great parent. It pisses me off when I see parents today who NEVER back up what they say. They let their kids get off so easy, just letting them get away with their shit. That's how they become spoiled and unappreciative brats. Thinking they can do whatever the fuck they want without consequences.

And yes, if I were her parent, I would've probably done the same thing. Little brat needs to set her shit straight.
If I had a daughter like her who wrote shit about me like that, after I fed her raised her, clothed her and put a roof over her head, I'd be damn insulted and irritated beyond belief.

I don't know how you were raised, but where i'm from, my parents have the last say, and they lead the house. This shit would not fly with my parents.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Then she would've done it again.



With the laptop that has bullet holes in it?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 11, 2012)

The World said:


> With the laptop that has bullet holes in it?



Maybe they have a house computer


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 11, 2012)

The World said:


> This guy doesn't give his daughter an allowance? What a dick.
> 
> Since when do people in America employ 15 year old's?
> 
> Sounds illegal to me.



Dude, I had a maintenance job at a golf course when I was 13 
Worked there for 6 years.

Or is hiring that young a Canada thing


----------



## Jesus (Feb 11, 2012)

What a douchebag....


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2012)

Continued from his FB Page:



> Further, almost every state now is taking "writing" out of schools. Kids are now being taught to print, and that's it. No need for actual writing because they all have computers. I'm NOT making this up! This is TRUE!! They learn the alphabetic characters... and nothing more. The age of eloquent thought borne by patient strokes of pen to paper... are gone like Rhett Butler's sex appeal.
> 
> So let me recap... you don't learn math, you don't learn to write actual words without the benefit of spell-check. You don't apparently learn grammar either because I've SEEN those text books and quizzes.. horrible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> The kid sounded like your average ungrateful brat but that father is still an utter nutjob in my books.



No.



Rhaella said:


> With a father like that, no wonder she's making horrible facebook rants.



That makes no sense at all. She's well-fed, has a roof under her head, and gets things many kids only dream of having. She's an ungrateful little shit, her parents could be among the best in the world and that fact still would remain.



Tandaradei said:


> How can you feel any sympathies for that dad?
> He raised his daughter to be like that. it's not like she just suddenly decided "hey from now on I am an ungrateful bitch who doesn't respect her parents".
> 
> But now instead of talking to her or asking some kids psychologist for advise redneckdad decides to go full retard and destroy her property.
> ...



That was absolute bullshit, and you have no idea what the fuck you're talking about. It's more factors than mere parenting that influences a child's behavior, and many times a kid simply does not adopt the behaviors and values that the parent tries to instill in them, such as this.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Maybe they have a house computer



Password protected. 



♥Nadia♥ said:


> Dude, I had a maintenance job at a golf course when I was 13
> Worked there for 6 years.
> 
> Or is hiring that young a Canada thing



There are child labor laws ya know. 

Then again it varies from state to state. I guess farm kids are usually fucked.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 11, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Continued from his FB Page:
> 
> 
> > Further, almost every state now is taking "writing" out of schools. Kids are now being taught to print, and that's it. No need for actual writing because they all have computers. I'm NOT making this up! This is TRUE!! They learn the alphabetic characters... and nothing more. The age of eloquent thought borne by patient strokes of pen to paper... are gone like Rhett Butler's sex appeal.
> ...



This man wont stop oozing awesomness


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 11, 2012)

The World said:


> Password protected.
> 
> 
> 
> There are child labor laws ya know.



Maybe, but I truned 14 a month later. Probably why.
also my friends had been hired at Timmies when they were 13 

ah whatever XD


----------



## Drums (Feb 11, 2012)

> "Modern" parenting raises ill-prepared kids who can't do anything and have no skills because they're protected from even LEARNING them until 18 years old, at which time you want us parents to throw them out into the world, send them off to college, and expect them to be productive members of society?



Even though I dont really like the man, this is a very good point and it was about time that someone said it.

@Seto Yes. There's something called freedom of speech and opinions. I stick to my opinion and you stick to yours, but don't dictate me what to think or say.


----------



## Toby (Feb 11, 2012)

lol at internet morality machine: "I wish my dad was that badass".

Most likely you don't. 

Her father is right to punish her but he could just confiscate the machine and give her more chores. I'm sure her father has a very high opinion of himself, and that's where the daughter got her attitude from. 

As for his rant about maths and grammar, I don't see how you can blame kids for the fact that teachers no longer put this in the curriculum. Sure some kids don't pay attention in class, but there's a lot of schools that just don't teach proper calculus any more. Politicians decide this shit, not the kids. It's not their fault that a lot of that content has been removed from the school in favor of other classes. I agree that it's important to teach maths and grammar, but I don't fault kids for not learning something that's not in their curriculum.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 11, 2012)

adee said:


> I don't have sympathy for either party. The parent is clearly not mature enough and the kid is just an annoying brat.


I feel as if this is the best assessment of both parties, the father just decided to go full retard with a load .45 and emptied a clip into her laptop (and now he wants money for those bullets)? "That shit cwazy...what she order?"

And the girl is just complaining about remedial crap that she shouldn't be. The father did have a point that her chores meaningless in time consumption. This is probably only going to make her angrier and she will do something 10x stupid.

The irony is hilarious though:

Girl: Posts rant post on Facebook
Father: Posts rant video on YouTube

So I hope he realizes the moment she finds out (if she hasn't already), that she's going to beast. Kids in high school have an extremely high sensitivity of their image/perception, especially girls.

The father is just entirely inept and just wanted to put a few bullets in something, so he took what he thought (at the time) was her most priceless possession and emptied a clip into it. 

You can't buy morons that stupid


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 11, 2012)

Is anyone else amazed that he's charging her for the software he put on the laptop? I mean, he chose to give it to her and he chose to destroy it. At what point in all this does she owe him money?


----------



## hyakku (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't fucking believe this guy. What a fucking attention seeking, insecure piece of shit. First of all, you obviously care bro, you wouldn't have wasted time posting rants or making he original video YouTube famous, fuck yourself if you think anyone believes that you don't care. Second, he hacked into his daughters shit (which I'm kind of interested in, did he use a key logger or something?), and got angry at what she wrote to her friends. Are you fucking serious? That's the equivalent of bitching about your parents to friends in real life and your dad having you bugged. How the fuck are any of you cool with that? Facebook isn't the WORLD, she wasnt just shouting at random strangers how her parents suck.

I'm also fucking sick of these old people who's kids are getting worse reflecting that shit on others. Minorities, lower - middle class white families, and immigrants all work harder, are more educated and more independent than at any other point in american history. Productivity levels amongst all demographics have risen, as well as general IQ and standardized test scores, at least in absolute terms. This bullshit about our generation somehow being less intelligent because we type instead of using a pen (what a fucking ridiculous complaint) or don't do tangential math manually (no one whos not going to be studying engineering / science needs to understand this) sounds like someone is just angry we do tasks that used to take hours in minutes. Lets just stop progress so people can raise their kids "old school", fuck technology!


----------



## Draxo (Feb 11, 2012)

Get that guy a medal and seat of office.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Feb 11, 2012)

She'll thank him later for making a real effort in raising her.


----------



## αce (Feb 11, 2012)

Given the content of that Facebook post, I'd suspect this isn't a first time thing. She's probably a spoiled brat who has a sense of entitlement. He spent over 100 dollars upgrading her laptop. If he wasn't fed up by now with her bullshit it's highly unlikely he'd waste bullets and 100 dollars breaking something he just worked on.

Bitch probably deserved it.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 11, 2012)

Kids get away with too much these days thanks to people up in arms about breathing on them improperally, when I was a kid I cherished the stuff I was given because it was few and earned - for example;

When I was really young I made a pact with my dad to save up my pocket money to half the price of a Mega Drive and he would pay up the rest which he did and I loved my Mega Drive. I remember seeing a twitter image at Christmas where a compilation of posts was bundled together of people crying over their gifts for example "I didnt get the car I wanted" or "I didnt get an Ipad"...


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2012)

hyakku said:


> I can't fucking believe this guy. What a fucking attention seeking, insecure piece of shit. First of all, you obviously care bro, you wouldn't have wasted time posting rants or making he original video YouTube famous, fuck yourself if you think anyone believes that you don't care. Second, he hacked into his daughters shit (which I'm kind of interested in, did he use a key logger or something?), and got angry at what she wrote to her friends. Are you fucking serious? That's the equivalent of bitching about your parents to friends in real life and your dad having you bugged. How the fuck are any of you cool with that? Facebook isn't the WORLD, she wasnt just shouting at random strangers how her parents suck.
> 
> I'm also fucking sick of these old people who's kids are getting worse reflecting that shit on others. Minorities, lower - middle class white families, and immigrants all work harder, are more educated and more independent than at any other point in american history. Productivity levels amongst all demographics have risen, as well as general IQ and standardized test scores, at least in absolute terms. This bullshit about our generation somehow being less intelligent because we type instead of using a pen (what a fucking ridiculous complaint) or don't do tangential math manually (no one whos not going to be studying engineering / science needs to understand this) sounds like someone is just angry we do tasks that used to take hours in minutes. Lets just stop progress so people can raise their kids "old school", fuck technology!


Shut the hell up and masturbate already.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 11, 2012)

Draxo said:


> Get that guy a medal and seat of office.


He's an adult acting like a teenager. Why do you think her daughter acts like that in the first place? If her father wasn't a narcissistic douche, maybe she wouldn't be too.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 11, 2012)

While it's funny to see stupid teenagers get their comeuppance, this guy screams child abuser/molester. He is personally insulted here and the rage is visible (and the source of his inability to say words at time). Big no no for parenting, he's angry at the daughter in a way you'd be pissed at someone in your class badmouthing you, not because she was insubordinate.

That being said shooting the computer was epic lulz. What was not so lulz was probably the beatdown he gave the girl that night.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2012)

impersonal said:


> He's an adult acting like a teenager. Why do you think her daughter acts like that in the first place? If her father wasn't a narcissistic douche, maybe she wouldn't be too.



He's acting like a parent should be.

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2012)

This makes me laugh so fucking hard.

Not the video, altho that gave me a chuckle. The debate.

Everyone's getting pissed off over *FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS!!!*

Is he starving her? No
Is he locking her up in her room? No
Is he beating her? no
Is he punishing her in any way that we were punished, as kids? No

All he did was take away her fucking facebook machine. Not a laptop, a facebook machine. She's a 15 yr old girl, that's the ONLY thing she uses it for. 

I'm sure he'll still let her use their other computer for school related shit, as long as she's in their supervision. 

Remember that? Remember when there was only one computer in the house? And it was in the living room? Remember that? Having to use that? Remember that? Not so bad is it? That's the worst of her punishment.



Also the reason why he did this is because this is the only way to get to her. What happens when a parent tries to calmly talk to a stupid 15 yr old? 

1) First of all, they're not going to listen.
2) They're going to get more mad.
3) Everything will get worse.


Fight fire with fire. That's his approach.

Don't fight a 15 yr old kid, as an adult. Fight them as another 15 yr old kid. Use their own weapon against them.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Knows his stuff.


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 11, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> While it's funny to see stupid teenagers get their comeuppance, this guy screams child abuser/molester. He is personally insulted here and the rage is visible (and the source of his inability to say words at time). Big no no for parenting, he's angry at the daughter in a way you'd be pissed at someone in your class badmouthing you, not because she was insubordinate.
> 
> That being said shooting the computer was epic lulz. What was not so lulz was probably the beatdown he gave the girl that night.



That's similar to how I feel.

I'm not entirely sure that he's an abuser, but I definitely don't see him as very mature either, which probably rubbed off on his daughter. Obviously the internet is gonna praise him since the guy is pretty much a rage machine right now, and internet people love that shit.

I still think the girl deserved the punishment though, but at the same time I feel that extreme punishments only work when it's clear that the parent is doing it for your own good, and the father so far seems like he's mostly doing it just for retribution's sake. Chances are the daughter will stayed screwed up.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 11, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> If it was just an overreaction and he knows what he did was wrong, we wouldn't be here arguing. The problem is that he doesn't view his actions as wrong and that people across America seem to be cheering for his retarded actions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





impersonal said:


> Well, that's why she used privacy settings -- to restrict her outburst to her friends. The father hacked through. In the end, I don't think this is different from planting a micro and then punishing your daughter for what she says to her friends. Having a little privacy is important, and her ranting in private about her life at home is the kind of things you can expect from a teenager; doesn't mean she doesn't love her parents.
> 
> I think the father is a terrible parent. His daughter will no doubt realize that the punishment was excessive, childish and ridiculous, and she will rebel against it even more. She will ignore all of her father's other advice (some of which may be good), and she will attempt to one-up her father in what is probably now an escalating war situation. And ultimately she'll be worse off for it.
> 
> ...





♥Nadia♥ said:


> *I don't know how you were raised, but where i'm from, my parents have the last say, and they lead the house. This shit would not fly with my parents.*



Impersonal and Sauf, look at what I bolded. This is where the discussion ends. This is how quite a few of us are raised in the US. Sorry, that you weren't. He broke no law. 

Also the rest of you who agreed with them on how his daughter would react, earlier in this thread an interview was linked about the aftermath of the video and how his daughter reacted to it: She learned her lesson, without a big fuss. Aka, she was humbled. Tough love works.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 11, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> Impersonal and Sauf, look at what I bolded. This is where the discussion ends. This is how quite a few of us are raised in the US. Sorry, that you weren't. He broke no law.




What kind of wobbly logic is that? So your parents can tear up your diary, destroy all of your homework, and you have no property or privacy rights whatsoever? "They have the last say" is not a wildcard that allows parents to behave any way they want to towards their children.



> Also the rest of you who agreed with them on how his daughter would react, earlier in this thread an interview was linked about the aftermath of the video and how his daughter reacted to it: She learned her lesson, without a big fuss. Aka, she was humbled. Tough love works.



No, she did not learn any lesson. She may have caved in, but being forced to do something because the alternative is having even more of your property destroyed is not learning a lesson.


----------



## Roman (Feb 11, 2012)

Several things I need to say about this. For starters, I see a cycle in this. He mentions this is how he was raised and that's how it made him into an intelligent person capable of handling himself. Whether that's true or false is debatable, but given his fury, I wonder at what point his rant is any more mature than his own daughter's. In that sense, I see a very clear dose of double-standards from the guy. A punishment was necessary, but posting it on her FB and on Youtube lowers him to her level if not even further down. As Hyakku said, it's not like she was telling a bunch of strangers about her resentment toward her parents, but her father spoke out to the world about HIS resentments and disappointments. As correct and righteous as his fury is, the way in which he expressed himself isn't wholly exemplary.

Secondly, I do believe she deserved punishment. In her letter, she implies that her chores are incredibly difficult and time-consuming, and even goes as far as saying that her parents don't know how to clean up after themselves. The fact is that she's only 15 years old, so there's bound to be an exaggeration of the facts which the father did clear, and ultimately, non of what she has to do could take up more than 15 minutes of her day. Cleaning up the house cannot take any longer than that, and I can say this from my own experience as well. Also, it's not as if the parents don't do anything at all. Her father should have had a talk with her considering her behavior just shows how ungrateful she is to all the things they give her. Many people live in far worse conditions than she does. Cleaning up the house is hardly punishment.

That being said, the kind of punishment her father enacted was too emotionally driven and equally impulsive as her daughter's rant, and it's only going to serve as a catalyst for more resentment in his daughter. The least he could've done is tell her what he was going to do: that he would post a video on youtube explaining to everyone his feelings on the matter and that he would shoot her laptop. The fact that he didn't just shows to me how much he desires control over her life, as giving as he is whenever she asks for something, like an iPod or what have you (which makes me realize that she can still go on FB if she has one LOL). Granted, she did do this sort of thing before, but talking it through with her, explaining the truth of the matter to her like he did on the video and confiscating her computer until further notice would've been better. Now, instead, he's probably created a rift between the two of them because he's acted impulsively.

Imo, they're both as immature as each other and aversive to talking with each other because the fact that they can only rant about how they feel about each other on the internet implies that there's a serious lack of communication between them.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Feb 11, 2012)

Some parents don't deserve respect. This guy proves himself to be one of them. He's nothing but an immature redneck moron.


The guy installed spyware on his daughter's laptop and hacked her private facebook page. Unforgivable. It not only shows he has no respect for his daughter at all, it shows him as a paranoid control freak. He wants to spy on her 24/7 and make sure she never speaks against him or posts anything he doesn't like. He wants it to be like North Korea, or Nazi Germany. Spies everywhere so she won't dare say anything she shouldn't


Most kids speak against their parents. Some of those that don't it's because the parents are doing stuff the kids _can't_ talk about. I'm sure the father complained about his parents and his life when he was a teen. 


It's not bad to have the girl help around the house, but if they're making her do the work they're already paying a cleaner to do, then I can see why she views it as a punishment. I don't believe the girl deserves punishment. The father never should've seen the video. It was wrong of him to be a  lousy spying weasel like that. It's the same as how wrongfully gotten evidence can't be used against someone. 



It's not ok to destroy someone's property if they speak against you. That's what he wants to teach her? redneck justice?  She obviously needs a computer to do her school work, but no, idiot dad is like, ... _"In my day we dint have nunna dem durn fancy com-pyu-terz, so ma daughter dunt need one neither"._ 

Never mind that she'll get barely-passing grades without one, so she'll have trouble getting into a college. Yeah, destroy her chance at  ever getting a decent job or having a decent life. That's being a real good parent. Not! ....._" dagnabbit, she dun need no college. She should have ta werk wen she's 12, like I did. ..skools dunt even teach fancy joined-up writin nomore. That's more important than akshully knowin stuff"  _



The more a-hole parents I see, and from my own experience with "parents", I'm convinced kids really would be a lot better off hatched in lab incubators and raised by care-bots


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 11, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> Never mind that she'll get barely-passing grades without one, so she'll have trouble getting into a college.



Oh please, she is not the victim here. There's about 20 different ways you can get access to a computer, unless you live in some technological sinkhole (which they aren't living in, considering half the shit she wants and thinks she's entitled to).


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2012)

Ookyami said:


> I am a fifteen year old female, and I honestly don't know what to say.  I am glad that the very few chores I do is satisfactory to myself, and the fact that I never complain about my parents to other people (at least on social networking sites).



 15 you say? Hey listen, do you like candy?


----------



## TenshiNeko (Feb 11, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Oh please, she is not the victim here. There's about 20 different ways you can get access to a computer, unless you live in some technological sinkhole (which they aren't living in, considering half the shit she wants and thinks she's entitled to).



She shouldn't HAVE TO search for ways to do her homework. If he took the laptop away for a month or two, ok. To not let her have one all through high school, and make doing her work that much harder the whole time, that's just being a horrible parent and a total a-hole. 

Doesn't matter if she was being bratty. He's an adult and he's supposed to act more mature about things. Instead, he's also acting like brat, a petty immature brat who'll break your things if you say something bad about him. 



Actually, I take it back. It's NOT ok for him to take her laptop at all. He NEVER should've been spying on her, and he NEVER should've hacked her facebook, so he NEVER should've seen the video at all.


If he's installing stuff in her laptop just to spy on her, yeah she is the victim.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 11, 2012)

Back in my day I just got a backhand and I cooled down.

His reasoning is right his method not, this not going to teach her any lesson except probably cause a lot more issues. 

A royal ass kicking would have suffice.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 11, 2012)

> Impersonal and Sauf, look at what I bolded. This is  where the discussion ends. This is how quite a few of us are raised in  the US. Sorry, that you weren't. He broke no law.
> 
> Also the rest of you who agreed with them on how his daughter would  react, earlier in this thread an interview was linked about the  aftermath of the video and how his daughter reacted to it: She learned her lesson, without a big fuss. Aka, she was humbled. Tough love works.


A hasty generalization.  Tell me sir, what if the daughter had mental problems the father didn't know about or refused to acknowledge?

I can tell you right now that suddenly that tough love could lead to something horrific for all parties involved.  Furthermore arguments from tradition ((this is how it works here)) are fallacies for a reason.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 11, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> Impersonal and Sauf, look at what I bolded. This is where the discussion ends. This is how quite a few of us are raised in the US. Sorry, that you weren't. He broke no law.


How does that change anything? I have never said that he broke any law. I'm just saying he's stupid. It's not illegal in the US, quite a few of you are probably raised stupidly, perhaps some of you have a multi-generational history of stupidly raised parents stupidly raising their own children, but that won't stop me from pointing and blaming.

So yes, the parents have the last word, but that doesn't mean that everything they do is good parenting. In that case, it wasn't.


J. Fooly said:


> Also the rest of you who agreed with them on how his daughter would react, earlier in this thread an interview was linked about the aftermath of the video and how his daughter reacted to it: She learned her lesson, without a big fuss. Aka, she was humbled. Tough love works.


You only get the father's version. And tough love, by the way, is most certainly what got him there in the first place.


----------



## Roman (Feb 11, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> A hasty generalization.  Tell me sir, what if the daughter had mental problems the father didn't know about or refused to acknowledge?
> 
> I can tell you right now that suddenly that tough love could lead to something horrific for all parties involved.  Furthermore arguments from tradition ((this is how it works here)) are fallacies for a reason.



Agreed completely. Just because something is a certain way doesn't mean it's right or that it's the only way. I hope I don't have to bring in the case study of the 3 monkeys (credits to Zaseka from Asuki for telling me about this). The thing is, there are better ways to raise a child. The daughter did wrong, yes, to go and rant about her parents in an exaggerated manner on FB, giving people the wrong impression that she may have been mistreated by them, but the father doesn't really help his own argument when he hacks her computer, puts spyware, and then goes to shoot it with a whole round of .45 bullets. 

To add insult to injury, he goes on to say he owes her the bullets HE shot to destroy it, as if she was the one to shoot the computer and not him. He should take responsibility for his actions as well. There's a difference between teaching discipline and downright subduing a child, and this is a case of the latter from how it looks. The motivation is right, but the method is wrong. TenshiNeko also bring a really good point because now that she doesn't have a computer, doing her homework will be at least 5x harder. I know from my own experience that having very limited access to a computer decreases your chances of passing high school pretty severely. As a parent, I wouldn't want my child to nearly fail in life just because they're throwing a tantrum out of their sense of immaturity. Discipline is something they need to learn and embrace, not be forced into like the father in this instance is doing.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

BLAH BLAH BLAH I'M RIGHT! NO I'M RIGHT BLAH BLAH

Truth is the father is a dick and the daughter is a cunt. Both deserve each other.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2012)

at the amount of people saying a parent has no right to destroy their kids' property if the kid, who is not of legal age and still wholly dependent on the parents, is being a whiny little bitch. It's not like some guy took an axe to his 28-year-old daughter's car. 

He probably bought the damn laptop for her anyway.

Sure he went overboard but I totally admit to laughing when I read this article. Teenagers whining about chores always gets to me. This chic had a laptop at FIFTEEN so she should be doing chores to make up for the price. Even if she bought it herself, I seriously doubt she has a job at that age.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2012)

> You've recently made it illegal for kids to work around any animal that can harm them under the age of 18, to include working in hay lofts, around dogs, or cats, horses, or cattle, etc. Thanks for that law Obama.. idiot) You won't let them work in a restaurant that serves alcohol until 18 in most states.



Small thing...how the hell is this Obama's fault? That's been a law for quite a while.


----------



## Kunoichiwa (Feb 11, 2012)

It's ridiculous for him to have HER pay for the bullets. He decided to destroy the computer. She isn't an insurance company.

It seems like a kind of a immature way to berate a child for being immature. Want to get rid of the computer? Fine. Completely destroying it, having her pay for the bullets, and making it a public spectacle is what isn't cool. Shooting up the computer sounds like overkill. It almost seems like it was more about getting revenge than teaching her a lesson.


----------



## Griever (Feb 11, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> She shouldn't HAVE TO search for ways to do her homework. If he took the laptop away for a month or two, ok. To not let her have one all through high school, and make doing her work that much harder the whole time, that's just being a horrible parent and a total a-hole.



What kind of bullshit is this?... When i decided to get a laptop back when i was 17 i got a job and payed for it myself, i have no clue what your on about, a parent buying their kid a laptop is not an obligation it's a privilege.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2012)

I think the people who disagree with this man and what he did skipped the entire first part of the video...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 11, 2012)

Simon said:


> I think the people who disagree with this man and what he did skipped the entire first part of the video...



How much of the daughter's side of the story did* you *skip?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2012)

Smoke said:


> This makes me laugh so fucking hard.
> 
> Not the video, altho that gave me a chuckle. The debate.
> 
> ...



Pretty much this.



Saufsoldat said:


> How much of the daughter's side of the story did* you *skip?



You heard the daughter's side. Shitting on her parents via facebook and the after response of the laptop getting shot. That's really all you need. It's made painstakingly clear that she's an undeserving brat. So all he did was put his foot down in the most awesome way possible. If he bended over backwards for her, I would've been disappointed since that'd show she'll shit over him again. You gotta put some backbone into it as a parent. Even it comes to extremes. He mentioned she done something similar in the video and this was the last straw since, as he mentioned in the video, was upgrading her laptop for school purposes. And this is how she repays him? By acting like a brat?


----------



## SwordKing (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a question.

This man supposedly works in IT. How do we know that was the actual labtop, and not some nonfunctional junk labtop he picked up from work?

For all I know the story is true, but you'd be surprised how far some people would go for their 15 Minutes.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 11, 2012)

I see a cultural rift.

Europe : "That man is crazy."

USA : "That man is awesome."

Me : "That man is crazy awesome ! Calling the social services."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 11, 2012)

ITT: some people are going to have their ass handed to them by their kids if they think "being nice" will accomplish anything in regards to punishment.

the vast majority of teenagers don't understand the concept of respect until they reach their later teens - 17, 18, 19 at least from what i've noticed, and my own experience as well. so until they reach that age, the only thing "a slap on the wrist" accomplishes is the child developing the mindset that they can get away with anything and everything because they know their parents won't do jack shit to stop them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2012)

T4R0K said:


> I see a cultural rift.
> 
> Europe : "That man is crazy."
> 
> ...





> For those that feel the need to keep calling the police and CPS. lol
> 
> Apparently both the local police and the department of social services are OK with it. Yes they came. Of course they came. They received enough "Oh my god he's going to kill his daughter" comments that they had to. I knew that the moment it went viral.. it was too late and it was inevitable. I'm only surprised it took as long as it did to be honest.
> 
> ...





The law approves.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 11, 2012)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ITT: some people are going to have their ass handed to them by their kids if they think "being nice" will accomplish anything in regards to punishment.
> 
> the vast majority of teenagers don't understand the concept of respect until they reach their later teens - 17, 18, 19 at least from what i've noticed, and my own experience as well. so until they reach that age, the only thing "a slap on the wrist" accomplishes is the child developing the mindset that they can get away with anything and everything because they know their parents won't do jack shit to stop them.



I'm all for a strong explaination, support by some fists to the stomach ("not the face ! not the faaaace !!!"). I did receive some. Taught me a thing or 2 about respect. But doesn't work on everyone... So trying to make your kids understand their place without physical abuse is better.

Now, weapons and bullets... You're pretty much fail as a parent if you resort to violence already, but this is being even shittier at the job when you go cow-boy on your kid.

I wonder if mafia bosses threaten their kids with concrete-shoes as a birthday present...


----------



## syferite (Feb 11, 2012)

The only thing I see her is that a frustrated daughter vented out her frustrations on Facebook.

The problem? Venting out on Facebook.

The context of her frustration can be left aside for the moment. What she did wrong was airing her dirty laundry to all her friends (and strangers). This is what the father should have been focusing on.

People get frustrated. They get angry. But THEY SHOULD NEVER vent out in such a fashion.

Write it down, talk to someone about it, but never put it up on Facebook for the world to see.

I get the feeling that her father was patient enough to teach her that, but there's no way of telling. If he really had no other choice but to resort to such means, then so be it.

However...

Father was frustrated.
Made a video about it.
Posted it up for the world to see.

See the problem now?

Don't freaking air your dirty laundry for the world to see. It makes for great entertainment, but it will ruin your relationship with your family.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 11, 2012)

T4R0K said:


> I'm all for a strong explaination, support by some fists to the stomach ("not the face ! not the faaaace !!!"). I did receive some. Taught me a thing or 2 about respect. But doesn't work on everyone... So trying to make your kids understand their place without physical abuse is better.



i love how people toss around the word "physical abuse" like a damn football.

that and "trauma" but that's another story.

if i recall correctly, it only counts as "physical/child abuse" if it involves an actual beating.



> Now, weapons and bullets... You're pretty much fail as a parent if you resort to violence already, but this is being even shittier at the job when you go cow-boy on your kid.



apparently not, because the girl was humbled to put it in a phrase by the event.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 11, 2012)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ITT: some people are going to have their ass handed to them by their kids if they think "being nice" will accomplish anything in regards to punishment.
> 
> the vast majority of teenagers don't understand the concept of respect until they reach their later teens - 17, 18, 19 at least from what i've noticed, and my own experience as well. so until they reach that age, the only thing "a slap on the wrist" accomplishes is the child developing the mindset that they can get away with anything and everything because they know their parents won't do jack shit to stop them.



Ah yes, in any debate about parenting this response will inevitably pop up.

Because we all know that when you want your child to respect you the only possible choices are being their friends with no authority whatsoever or hacking their private conversations and destroying their property. Nothing can possibly exist in-between those two approaches.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 11, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Because we all know that when you want your child to respect you the only possible choices are being their friends with no authority



that doesn't garner respect though.

when you see someone as a friend, the concept of respect doesn't apply on a regular basis, at least not to the degree you would towards your parents.



> hacking their private conversations and destroying their property.



in order:

1) Facebook, no further explanation needed.

2) He bought it for her with _his_ money; she's 15 living under _his_ roof, so he owns her ass to put it in a way and whatever _he_ bought for _her_.

any questions, or do we need to go around in a circle?


----------



## syferite (Feb 11, 2012)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> 1) Facebook, no further explanation needed.



He mentioned that she blocked  them from viewing the post, but he came to find out about it while fixing her computer, and even put in a nice bit about how she shouldn't try to fool an IT specialist or something.

So I don't think it's far-fetched to assume he went on to his daughter's facebook and took a look around.


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 11, 2012)

Willaien said:


> That guy's a prick. Also, probably illegal actions on his part, destruction of another's property and all that.



She's a minor. Her "rights" are a joke. What's she going to do, hire an attorney and file a suit against her father for destroying her laptop? Even if she had the kind of money on hand to do that, she lives in North Carolina. No judge would see that case.



Toroxus said:


> If you read or heard the post that she made on facebook. She had everything coming a few times over.



This. Before I read what she wrote I was almost convinced that her father was overreacting to the indignant exclamations of an emotional teenage girl, but she crossed several lines in her little online tirade. I do not condone what he did to her laptop, he surely crossed a line himself as a father, but I hesitate to say that it was entirely unwarranted given the nature of her message. I think in this case his response will serve only to expand the ever-growing divide between a rebellious teenage daughter and her frustrated parents, and any contempt she holds for her parents, however unjustified it may be, is only going to increase as a result of this conflict. Punishing your child by getting angry and putting a bullet through her laptop isn't going to solve the problem, even if she _was_ asking for it.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 11, 2012)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> that doesn't garner respect though.
> 
> when you see someone as a friend, the concept of respect doesn't apply on a regular basis, at least not to the degree you would towards your parents.
> 
> ...



Are you joking? Please tell me you intentionally disregarded my post.



> 1) Facebook, no further explanation needed.



Explain, please. Why is it alright for him to spy on her private conversations?



> 2) He bought it for her with _his_ money; she's 15 living under _his_ roof, so he owns her ass to put it in a way and whatever _he_ bought for _her_.



I bought a monitor for my brother two years ago. Can I go to his house and smash it now?


----------



## syferite (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if this was posted here, but I did enjoy reading a follow-up article here: 

Gives some insight in to what the father was thinking at least.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 11, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The law approves.



The law isn't always wise and "right". There are laws trying to tell people how they can or cannot have sex in some states. Are they the law ? Yes. Are they "right" ? No. But again, it's a question of opinion, and people have different ones.

@Yami Munesanzun : parenting. with a gun. is a bad idea. You may think it works, yeah, she got the lesson in her mind now, but not because "I did something bad and should apologize", but "ImgunnadieOMG!!!!1111"

Good parenting is a relative concept. I'm tolerant of "bad" parenting through beatings and psychological terror. But guns is going too far. 

IT. IS. A. GUN !!!! 

But well, Saufi and I are Euros, so we wouldn't be able to understand the concept of education at gunpoint...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The law approves.


The only police issue I could possibly see is a firearms discharge violation.  Assuming that doesn't apply (lives outside of city limits or in a city that doesn't care) there's not much the police can do.

If CPS investigated and didn't find anything worth dealing with then that's that.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 11, 2012)

T4R0K said:


> The law isn't always wise and "right". There are laws trying to tell people how they can or cannot have sex in some states. Are they the law ? Yes. Are they "right" ? No. But again, it's a question of opinion, and people have different ones.
> 
> @Yami Munesanzun : parenting. with a gun. is a bad idea. You may think it works, yeah, she got the lesson in her mind now, but not because "I did something bad and should apologize", but "ImgunnadieOMG!!!!1111"
> 
> ...



so now shooting a laptop = gun terror?

 if CPS didn't find anything wrong with the household or the father, then there's nothing wrong.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Feb 11, 2012)

From that "update" page:


> Additionally, there's absolutely NO way I'm going to send my child the message that it's OK to gain from something like this. *It would send her a message that it's OK to profit at the expense of someone else's embarrassment or misfortune and that's now how I was raised,* nor how she has been raised.
> 
> Read more:




Excuse me? Mr Redneck Hillbilly Cowboy seems to be profiting from the "embarrassment and misfortune" of his daughter, but he's OK with that 

The way he writes  about the police approving, etc. in this article

Well, that's what HE says. That article is him just struttin and braggin, getting lots of attention and feeling real proud of himself for publicly embarrassing his daughter. Worldwide, international embarrassment. If he really thought it was so wrong he wouldn't do the same to her, but 1000X worse, just for revenge 


At least she did it on a private facebook, not worldwide and public on youtube. What a total bastard of a father


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> From that "update" page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sar?casm/ˈs?rˌkazəm/

*Noun*:	The use of irony to mock or convey contempt.

*Synonyms*:	 irony


----------



## TenshiNeko (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't see any humor in him doing that. She's 15. He's a grown man and should know better. The weasel should just crawl off in a hole somewhere after doing some crap like that


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh no, she will die of embarrassment!


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> I don't see any humor in him doing that. She's 15. He's a grown man and should know better. The weasel should just crawl off in a hole somewhere after doing some crap like that



Guess you don't quite grasp the definition of sarcasm.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 11, 2012)

A bit crazy, but a wake up call for his ungrateful daughter.


----------



## Orion (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh im sure it was a wake up call, to never trust her father in matters of privacy ever again.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2012)

Orion said:


> Oh im sure it was a wake up call, to never trust her father in matters of privacy ever again.



Privacy only goes to some extinct when you're living under someone else's roof.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 11, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Are you joking? Please tell me you intentionally disregarded my post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're an idiot.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2012)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> You're an idiot.



Yea, what he said really didn't make sense.


----------



## Oturan (Feb 11, 2012)

the spoiled bitch deserved it. Tough life my ass. I wonder if she'll learn something now that she has to work and pay for the labtop herself.


----------



## Goblin (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol...

He could have just shut off the internet. But what he did was more hilarious so 10+ points for crazydor.
____

And for the "gift" debate earlier in this thread. The individual has to be "18" for it to be "illegal". So... everything the child has -- is basically considered "borrowing".


----------



## stream (Feb 11, 2012)

TenshiNeko said:


> At least she did it on a private facebook, not worldwide and public on youtube. What a total bastard of a father



Er... A bit OOT, but there is no such thing as "private Facebook". If you post something on a social network, you should assume that at some point, it will be available to the whole world. Thinking otherwise is rather dumb, and might even be dangerous.


----------



## Raikage (Feb 11, 2012)

Props to the father. Kids ESPECIALLY TEENAGE GIRLS are horrible these days.(I say this as a person with a 16 year old sister who disrespects our single mother who has raised us for years and worked her ass off to get us to a better place at every turn, my sister disrespects her to her face, she even says our mom is a "Weirdo" for paying for my tuition for college because in her words "Its creepy why does she want to help you when you are already an adult" hell she even steals money from my mom, and shes not an outlier, kids these days are little shits frankly and the most ungrateful disgusting generation I have ever seen.)


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 11, 2012)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> You're an idiot.



And resorting to insults makes you look more childish than Mr Dad of the Year.


----------



## hyakku (Feb 12, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> at the amount of people saying a parent has no right to destroy their kids' property if the kid, who is not of legal age and still wholly dependent on the parents, is being a whiny little bitch.* It's not like some guy took an axe to his 28-year-old daughter's car. *



Yea.... He just took a gun to her laptop. Shit, a new, higher end MBP costs only slightly less than my first car (and I loved that thing). 

I don't see how people think that everyone against this is for coddling your children or being best friends with them. That's such a huge leap in logic it's insane. This guy saw something he wasn't supposed to, and then flipped a shit on her completely unjustified. He keeps going on about the old school, yet the equivalent "old school" situation( her bitching to her friends on the phone, in person, etc. ) would NEVER have been punished. I don't know this girl, but bitching about your parents as a teenager is not fucking mental or a sign that you don't love your parents. He says she got in trouble for something like this THREE MONTHS ago. If a teenage girl is bitching about her parents an average of four times a year he should be pretty fucking happy.


----------



## Fulcata (Feb 12, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> "Someone insults you, destroy their property"
> 
> Great life lesson for the girl.



The lesson was "throw shit, and you'll get shit on".


----------



## HolyDemon (Feb 12, 2012)

Like father, like daughter...

People like him shouldn't reproduce.

Need proof? Just look at his daughter.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 12, 2012)

Fulcata said:


> The lesson was "throw shit, and you'll get shit on".



No, that would imply he reacted equally to the girl. Even if he did that, it would still be stupid since she's a child and a parent is expected to act maturely where a child does not. His reaction, however, was way out of proportion both in moral and legal terms.


----------



## Magnamancy (Feb 12, 2012)

If I'd acted the way she did, my dad would've done worse, 
so it's kinda difficult for me to feel sympathy for her. 
:33

I understand why people are getting all up in her defense
though, it's a reasonably controversial case.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> She's a minor. Her "rights" are a joke. What's she going to do, hire an attorney and file a suit against her father for destroying her laptop? Even if she had the kind of money on hand to do that, she lives in North Carolina. No judge would see that case.


Are you insinuating that she should have no rights or just stating that what rights she does have don't apply?



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The law approves.


So what?  The law can be wrong, biased, or corrupted to you know.

The fact that he may get away with this scot free is a travesty to me.  At the very least he should have his gun license revoked.

If he's going to start filling things with holes because he's been pissed off then frankly I'm not sure he's mature or responsible enough to be handling something that can kill people.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You heard the daughter's side. Shitting on her parents via facebook and the after response of the laptop getting shot. That's really all you need. It's made painstakingly clear that she's an undeserving brat. So all he did was put his foot down in the most awesome way possible. If he bended over backwards for her, I would've been disappointed since that'd show she'll shit over him again. You gotta put some backbone into it as a parent. Even it comes to extremes. He mentioned she done something similar in the video and this was the last straw since, as he mentioned in the video, was upgrading her laptop for school purposes. And this is how she repays him? By acting like a brat?



I think a lot of people lack critical thought here. You think that because you've heard the father's side of the story, you know everything. The daughter's side is probably something like this: 

_"I came home that day to find the house looking disgusting, with mud splattered everywhere by my parents, and it was my job to clean it. I already had a terrible day at school, and had received a lot of homework.

So I told my father that I would like not to do it, not today, but he just screamed at me. I did it but I was pissed off and I went to my room crying, infuriated. I then wrote a rant on facebook to get some support from my school mates.

Later on, my dad hacks into my private facebook, finds the incriminating post, makes a public youtube video exposing it, and shoots my laptop with his gun in the most dramatic way. He later goes on to brag about it."_

So yeah, there's worse parenting than that, but the dad is behaving just as much as an entitled brat as the daughter is. He could have dealt with the situation by being severe but just. First by talking with the girl to understand better what she did and why, then making her agree that she did something wrong, and, finally, by calmly explaining the punishment measures. (Also he shouldn't have hacked into her facebook in the first place.) 

Instead, he got emotionally overwhelmed and went berserk on the girl's computer on youtube. And now he's acting like he's proud of it.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 12, 2012)

That's one awesome-ass dad.


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope he beats her every day.


----------



## Kiss (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh my


----------



## Akatora (Feb 12, 2012)

He's an Idiot, firing a gun indoors unnecessary.

he should simply have confiscated her computer or used a hammer in the worst case scenario.
Using a gun really show what an Idiot he is, while of cause his daughter wasn't to bright either


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 12, 2012)

What an attention whore.

The girl was being ungrateful brat and I agree with the father, but making a huge, public rant about it is sad.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> I hope he beats her every day.



If this was YouTube, you'd get the top comment for sure.


----------



## Goblin (Feb 12, 2012)

To be honest, the situation could have been taken care of without anything being destroyed. Disconnect the Internet, hide the router, etc. Than ground her from going to her friends for a week or two? 

Easy as that. That's what my father did to me, sometimes he would just hide my computer, or lock it away. 

Destroying it was overboard, but he was entitled to do so. It was "technically" his -- considering she wasn't eighteen.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 12, 2012)

Why do I feel like this is going to turn out like Lawrence Fishbourne's daughter?


----------



## James Bond (Feb 12, 2012)

Akatora said:


> He's an Idiot, firing a gun *indoors *unnecessary





What sort of carpets do you have?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2012)

Akatora said:


> He's an Idiot, firing a gun indoors unnecessary.
> 
> he should simply have confiscated her computer or used a hammer in the worst case scenario.
> Using a gun really show what an Idiot he is, while of cause his daughter wasn't to bright either



Firing indoors with cars in the background? You're incredibly stupid aren't you?


----------



## hyakku (Feb 12, 2012)

I still am flabbergasted at the people who keep saying this girl DID anything. She did all of her chores and shit, and then bitched about it TO HER FRIENDS. That's essentially punishing this girl for thinking something bad or hurtful (because teenage girls never do that amirite?)'I seriously have to question the people on this board if they are so shocked that teenagers occasionally think or say bad things about their parents. 

From what I gather from everyone here though, all teenage girls should unequivocally love and revere their fathers always and should never think bad about him lest their property by shot up. Makes perfect sense.

Anyway im ADDing on out of here. This got boring quick.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 12, 2012)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> And resorting to insults makes you look more childish than Mr Dad of the Year.



Oh look! My first negs ever 

I've answered with more informative posts, but it's gotten to the point where what I say or what anyone says, really doesn't matter 

I can explain my point all I want, He/she is not going to see it my way. Nor am I going to understand his/her point of view.
What he/she said made no sense. To me, it was dumb.

In previous posts, I simply explained what I knew from experience, but hey, whatever works for you people. 
At this point I'm just posting to get a reaction, 'cause it's damn hilarious how people keep insisting this man is a nutcase. Tell me, how many of you people have kids?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2012)

impersonal said:


> I think a lot of people lack critical thought here. You think that because you've heard the father's side of the story, you know everything. The daughter's side is probably something like this:
> 
> _"I came home that day to find the house looking disgusting, with mud splattered everywhere by my parents, and it was my job to clean it. I already had a terrible day at school, and had received a lot of homework.
> 
> ...



You're implying the fact she'll listen. And that she's the understanding type. When in fact she's clearly the polar opposite. Remember, actions speaks louder than words. Especially a .45 to a laptop.



> he should simply have confiscated her computer



He did that the last time he punished her. People need to use common sense when speaking and think for a minute since he did that way before hand and it clearly didn't work.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You're implying the fact she'll listen. And that she's the understanding type. When in fact she's clearly the polar opposite. Remember, actions speaks louder than words. Especially a .45 to a laptop.
> 
> He did that the last time he punished her. People need to use common sense when speaking and think for a minute since he did that way before hand and it clearly didn't work.



I love how you gobble up the father's bullshit like it's cotton candy and invent now facts.

How do you know he tried talking? How do you know she's not the understanding type? How do you know that she's in fact "the polar opposite"? You're reducing your entire image of that person to one angry facebook post and what her father tells you about her.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> I love how you gobble up the father's bullshit like it's cotton candy and invent now facts.
> 
> How do you know he tried talking? How do you know she's not the understanding type? How do you know that she's in fact "the polar opposite"? You're reducing your entire image of that person to one angry facebook post and what her father tells you about her.



Instead of actually posting like that, how about you actually go out and raise an actual angsty teenage daughter and come back to me when you accomplish that mission. If not, just sit tight on that computer boy. You clearly don't know kids. Even if you were one.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Instead of actually posting like that, how about you actually go out and raise an actual angsty teenage daughter and come back to me when you accomplish that mission. If not, just sit tight on that computer boy. You clearly don't know kids. Even if you were one.



Well that completely refuted my argument. I especially liked the part where you completely ignored everything I said and substituted reality with your own ideas of what I wrote.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2012)

You so you have nothing substantial. Good to know.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 12, 2012)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> Oh look! My first negs ever
> 
> I've answered with more informative posts, but it's gotten to the point where what I say or what anyone says, really doesn't matter
> 
> ...


Aww, how cute, now your resorting to negs.:33 Don't pull my hair and run now or else I'll go tell the teacher.

I truly don't understand how you don't get what he said. It's pretty clear cut. But, I'll be nice and break things down for you.

Sauf said:



> Because we all know that when you want your child to respect you the only possible choices are being their friends with no authority whatsoever or hacking their private conversations and destroying their property. Nothing can possibly exist in-between those two approaches.



To which Yami responded (To the first part):



> that doesn't garner respect though.
> 
> when you see someone as a friend, the concept of respect doesn't apply on a regular basis, at least not to the degree you would towards your parents.



To which Sauf responded:



> Are you joking? Please tell me you intentionally disregarded my post.



I'll stop for a sec and let you take all that in so you don't overload.



Now, Sauf was being sarcastic in saying that the only way to gain respect from your child is to either be their friend or be an absolute tyrant.

Yami misunderstood that as Sauf saying that all parents should be their kids friend and explained that bring their friend doesn't work.

Sauf expressed disdain that Yami completely misunderstood what he was trying to say.

Then Yami responded to to Sauf's quote



> hacking their private conversations and destroying their property.



with



> in order:
> 
> 1) Facebook, no further explanation needed.
> 
> 2) He bought it for her with his money; she's 15 living under his roof, so he owns her ass to put it in a way and whatever he bought for her.



Then Sauf said



> Explain, please. Why is it alright for him to spy on her private conversations?



(This one's pretty self explanatory.)

and



> I bought a monitor for my brother two years ago. Can I go to his house and smash it now?



Yami was saying that since she's just a lowly child with no rights, her father (In his words) "owns her ass and whatever he bought for her". Saying (In my opinion) that since the dad pays for her clothes, food and housing, she basically has to be a mute slave.

Sauf asked that since he bought his brother a monitor two years ago, is it ok for him to smash it. Responding to Yami saying that since the father bought it with his money, he can do with the laptop whatever he pleases, despite the fact that he GAVE it to her, as in transferred any and all possession rights to said laptop to his daughter. To which Yami has yet to respond to.

That clear things up for you?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2012)

ITT: This guy is a role model to parents everywhere


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a parent on my facebook who was OK with this.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Instead of actually posting like that, how about you actually go out and raise an actual angsty teenage daughter and come back to me when you accomplish that mission. If not, just sit tight on that computer boy. You clearly don't know kids. Even if you were one.



Sounds like you're implying that raising kids should always come with a loaded gun nearby... 

My father had a hunting rifles and my mother had a .38. They've NEVER used it as threats on my brother and I. Shit, my mother revealed me she used to have that gun when I was already an adult and while talking about guns.

My parents just terrorized me by saying I'll be a smelly hobo who'd die in the freeze if I didn't go to school and listen to them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2012)

T4R0K said:


> Sounds like you're implying that raising kids should always come with a loaded gun nearby...
> 
> My father had a hunting rifles and my mother had a .38. They've NEVER used it as threats on my brother and I. Shit, my mother revealed me she used to have that gun when I was already an adult and while talking about guns.
> 
> My parents just terrorized me by saying I'll be a smelly hobo who'd die in the freeze if I didn't go to school and listen to them.



FYI, the daughter was never in danger. He only used it on a machine he bought with his own money. 

Also nice trying to interpreting my reasonings. Despite being completely off.

You know, I want to hear this from actual parents. Was he in the right or not?


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 12, 2012)

Most parents don't do what that father did. If he was that right, it would pretty much be standard procedure, don't you think ?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You so you have nothing substantial. Good to know.



I already replied to your post, you decided to completely ignore my post and instead opted for an appeal to authority fallacy by claiming that only people who have raised children can possibly denounce bad parenting.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 12, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> claiming that only people who have raised children can possibly denounce bad parenting.



I wonder if my brother would use a gun to shoot the toys of his sons when he's pissed at them... He leaves near L.A., afterall... (Westlake Village is not at all like Compton, but whatever. Just wanted to throw the "Los Angeles is a violent place !" joke... LOL)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> I already replied to your post, you decided to completely ignore my post and instead opted for an appeal to authority fallacy by claiming that only people who have raised children can possibly denounce bad parenting.



Short answer, you're clearly have a set mind about this despite everything that has been said, shown, done. 

There's no point in me convincing you. And as I said, you have nothing substantial worth noting.

And if you wanna answer this properly, what would have *you* done in his position when dealing with an angsty teen daughter who's shitting on you despite the work you put into raising her?


----------



## kazuri (Feb 12, 2012)

I love how people act like he's some crazy madman. That guy is clearly cool, calm and collected the entire video.


----------



## felixng2008 (Feb 12, 2012)

He really shouldn't have done that. He could have sold the laptop or given it away. There was no point in destroying it with a gun lol.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 12, 2012)

Saufs And Impersonal.

He's trying to stop his kid from being an idiot and teach her the proper way of human lifestyle. He said himself from the quotes I provided in earlier pages. Yet you neg my ass.

This is hilarious.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Short answer, you're clearly have a set mind about this despite everything that has been said, shown, done.
> 
> There's no point in me convincing you. And as I said, you have nothing substantial worth noting.
> 
> And if you wanna answer this properly, what would have *you* done in his position when dealing with an angsty teen daughter who's shitting on you despite the work you put into raising her?



A moot questions, if her parents had raised her properly, she wouldn't even feel the need to insult them in front of her friends.

Perhaps parents should aspire to be someone worthy of respect instead of punishing their children and destroying their property until they're intimidated into feigning respect.

The most obvious course of action is talking to her. She's not an infant, she can be reasoned with. Of course according to the personality you invented for her, that wouldn't change anything. In the real world it does, though.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 12, 2012)

She deserved it. The guy is a hero


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 12, 2012)

> He's trying to stop his kid from being an idiot and teach her *the proper way of human lifestyle*.



By using a gun on a computer as a form of permanent confiscation ?

Well, I guess I really can't understand what's positive at all in this story... 


> I love how people act like he's some crazy madman. That guy is clearly cool, calm and collected the entire vide



That in itself should indicate it's scary. The guy doesn't even seem to comprehend he's using a weapon to teach his child a lesson about not being a little complaining bitch.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything is a weapon. If he used a hammer would you think it equally scary? of course not, you would use discretion, just like you should with the gun. The girl was not anywhere around that i could hear or see, he didnt randomly grab the gun in the house during an argument and shoot it. He thought up a plan to make it as clear to his daughter as possible that he would not tolerate her behavior. 

If this was some guy in an argument grabbing gun off the wall and shooting laptop while still in the house and daughter and whole family there etc, i would be the first one to say he needs to be taken to jail. But this guy is clearly not working off emotions, he is clearly no threat to his daughter, just her stuff.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> A moot questions, if her parents had raised her properly, she wouldn't even feel the need to insult them in front of her friends.
> 
> Perhaps parents should aspire to be someone worthy of respect instead of punishing their children and destroying their property until they're intimidated into feigning respect.
> 
> The most obvious course of action is talking to her. She's not an infant, she can be reasoned with. Of course according to the personality you invented for her, that wouldn't change anything. In the real world it does, though.



Do you know why she insults them? And it has yet to do with her parents not raising her properly when in fact she has the good life.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 12, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Saufs And Impersonal.
> 
> He's trying to stop his kid from being an idiot and teach her the proper way of human lifestyle. He said himself from the quotes I provided in earlier pages. Yet you neg my ass.
> 
> This is hilarious.



A "proper human lifestyle" doesn't include guns, theft, destruction of property or invasion of privacy.

The neg was for your pathetic flame.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Do you know why she insults them? And it has yet to do with her parents not raising her properly when in fact she has the good life.



Oh this is delicious. I have to actually raise a child in order to make judgement calls, but you can just say that the child has a good life while knowing precisely jack shit about how her life actually is.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 12, 2012)

felixng2008 said:


> He really shouldn't have done that. He could have sold the laptop or given it away. There was no point in destroying it with a gun lol.


Actually that is the point, the father blew up the laptop to show his indignation. This is a stern; disciplined message, showing that he will not tolerate such blatant disrespect.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 12, 2012)

One thing I don't quite get is why he's not allowed to shoot an object he bought and owned with his own money in an isolated area?  And moreso how would the laptop company have any grounds for sueing him?  Did Sony have any grounds to sueing those guys that kept buying and destroying their playstation 3's in public on release day?  Or did apple have any grounds to sue that one guy that put apple products in a blender on his youtube channel?


----------



## lions song (Feb 12, 2012)

Because some kids gotta learn the hard way. She'll cry, but at least she learned something. Her facebook post is the most retarted shit i've ever heard "gotta clean the floor, gotta make my bed so tiring!!", spoiled brats.


----------



## N0002 (Feb 12, 2012)

Haha, that father is awesome. While I probably wouldn't want to shoot up something that I just spent money on, it certainly sends a message. Kids and teenagers are too spoiled, bratty and ungrateful these days. Rock on, Mr. Jordan!


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 12, 2012)

afgpride said:


> One thing I don't quite get is why he's not allowed to shoot an object he bought and owned with his own money in an isolated area?  And moreso how would the laptop company have any grounds for sueing him?  Did Sony have any grounds to sueing those guys that kept buying and destroying their playstation 3's in public on release day?  Or did apple have any grounds to sue that one guy that put apple products in a blender on his youtube channel?



Well, I think it's mostly that it's a bit of a waste just like those PS3's that got wasted on the release day. He could have sold it or something. That's why people are making a fuss. but I guess shooting it gives a stronger message and it is indeed his so in the end it's up to him. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Clouds Of Napalm (Feb 12, 2012)

Willaien said:


> That guy's a prick. Also, probably illegal actions on his part, destruction of another's property and all that.


Who bought the laptop for her? If she used allowance to get it then it was hers, but if her parents bought it, they're just destroying their own property.


Talon. said:


> Cant wait to see activists go after this guy.
> 
> I mean, people are cheering him on! thats stupid!


I'm not cheering him on, but what activists would go after him? It just looked like tough love to me.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 12, 2012)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> (insert long ass post here)
> 
> That clear things up for you?



Aw, thanks for that bud. I understand now, you pointed out the obvious 
I think that's the first informative post i've seen from you in this whole thread 

And there's a difference between Sauf's situation and the father's. It's his brother. Not his son. They're siblings, and they don't even live in the same house. This girl is FIFTEEN and lives in the house her PARENTS paid for. In fact, they paid for everything. They have every right to do what they want with what they spent their money on. It's not her property.

My parents always told us this. Until I move out, unless I paid for it myself or got it as a gift from someone else, they own everything in the house.

Also, people can talk about how "_this is not the proper way of teaching your child discipline_" or "_well, he could've just talked to her_"
but the hard truth is people, kids dont alway listen.
Sometimes they just don't want to listen. 
Sometimes is really has nothing to do with the parents being bad parents.
Sure it might work on some, 
but it sure as hell won't work on others.
Like I mentioned in a post before,

There is no perfect way to raise a child.

Example, when I was a kid, there was no way that you could sit me down and talk to me. I would never listen, 'cause I was a stubborn kid. So I was taught through tough love.
My brother on the other hands was a good kid. Quiet and all he ever needed was a good talking to (or in the case of my loud mouth parents, a good shouting) and he'd never try it again... most of the time.

We were raised two completely different ways, because it's what worked for us.

But in the end, we clearly see things differently so what's the point of even trying to explain it to you


----------



## Soul King (Feb 12, 2012)

Did someone post a link to the video yet?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 12, 2012)

Well that is just fun.

Go ahead and bash the guy all you want but he did the right thing.

He knows his stuff.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 12, 2012)

> Father works in IT





> Spent money on software



What is this!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Oh this is delicious. I have to actually raise a child in order to make judgement calls, but you can just say that the child has a good life while knowing precisely jack shit about how her life actually is.



And you wonder why I'm not taking you seriously. What a card.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> What is this!


Most likely Windows...


----------



## αce (Feb 12, 2012)

This thread.
Burn it.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 12, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> What is this!



That's what I thought too!

130 bucks on SOFTWARE?

Also, yeah the ONLY thing they can really get the dad on is the fact that he got into her Facebook account. And that really only depends on if the state he's in has laws that don't differentiate between invading someone's online accounts and invading your childs accounts. That has been taken before court before, and most courts rule that the parents are in their rights to monitor their children's online activities.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 12, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> That's what I thought too!
> 
> 130 bucks on SOFTWARE?
> 
> Also, yeah the ONLY thing they can really get the dad on is the fact that he got into her Facebook account. And that really only depends on if the state he's in has laws that don't differentiate between invading someone's online accounts and invading your childs accounts. That has been taken before court before, and most courts rule that the parents are in their rights to monitor their children's online activities.



Ever heard of that "Keep me logged in" option?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, but really most people's email and facebook accounts are hella easy to crack. Especially if you know the person very well. Most of the lost password questions are answers the dad would undoubtedly know. Keylogging software is another route you can go. Sometimes you have to do stuff like that to look out for kids who think they can say or do anything without consequences.


----------



## Drums (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay to all the people arguing about how he got in her profile, it's none of your assumptions. On his own facebook he mentioned that he logged on the family dog's FB profile to upload some photos of it and it turns out that the daughter hadn't inserted the dog contact in the "family" group, so her privacy settings didn't prevent it from accessing her profile/see her stuff etc.
That's how he saw her post. Dunno if its true or not but that's what he, at least, claims.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 12, 2012)

^ 

Now that's just amazingly hilarious.


----------



## HolyDemon (Feb 12, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yeah, but really most people's email and facebook accounts are hella easy to crack. Especially if you know the person very well. Most of the lost password questions are answers the dad would undoubtedly know. Keylogging software is another route you can go. Sometimes you have to do stuff like that to look out for kids who think they can say or do anything without consequences.



Actually, the dad can sniff the outgoing messages of his family's internet router. Since the daughter definitely doesn't have the brain to browse with https, it's pretty easy to decrypt it, and crack her account's password. He can even script the entire decrypting process with some nifty regex and CURL cross-checking. 

The entire process is really easy. Anyone with 6 months of research can do it with ease. The dad doesn't even need to know his daughter, he doesn't even have to touch his daughter's computer. he just needs to have access to his router, which he surely does (hacking into an unauthorized router is much harder).

Nobody is safe on the internet, adults or kid.


----------



## xpeed (Feb 13, 2012)

It's not really her property if her parents bought it.  I never saw any of the stuff my parents bought for me as mine.  That is why I left most of my furniture at their house when I moved out.  She's really disrespectful but what the parent did was a bit over the top, humiliating her like that publicly.


----------



## Fojos (Feb 13, 2012)

afgpride said:


> One thing I don't quite get is why he's not allowed to shoot an object he bought and owned with his own money in an isolated area?  And moreso how would the laptop company have any grounds for sueing him?  Did Sony have any grounds to sueing those guys that kept buying and destroying their playstation 3's in public on release day?  Or did apple have any grounds to sue that one guy that put apple products in a blender on his youtube channel?



 He didn't even buy the laptop, the daughter bought the laptop with her own money.  





xpeed said:


> It's not really her property if her parents bought it.  I never saw any of the stuff my parents bought for me as mine.  That is why I left most of my furniture at their house when I moved out.  She's really disrespectful but what the parent did was a bit over the top, humiliating her like that publicly.



 He even posted on facebook saying she bought it with her own money.


----------



## Ryunaro (Feb 13, 2012)

The father went about this in a childish way. If she was so benevolent before, imagine the tantrum she threw when this happened. He could have talked to her about it and grounded her for a while. Sure, post something about it on Facebook even, but to upload a video of shooting her own laptop? That's uncivil.

But then again, it wouldn't have happened without her tantrum and I bet she won't do it again! Bahaha!


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 13, 2012)

child is stupid, she's still a child...the dad's an adult acting like a child...he could have just taken the laptop and told everyone about it...lol shotgun


----------



## Roman (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread. Pisses me off. I've been reading through the pages since my last post, and I can't help but notice just how many people don't see the hypocricy in what the father did. I can understand people's reasoning that he owns what's in the house, including the daughter's laptop, because it's all been bought and paid for with his own money. But that's not why he shouldn't have gone and shot it. Yet people here keep saying that because the daughter was being a spoiled brat (which she was), it gives him every right to go and smash everything she has. 

Let me ask those of you who think that the father did what was right: Let's forget this entire case of the girl being a spoiled teenager. If you sincerely felt like you were genuinely being mistreated, even if your computer wasn't bought with your own money, how do you think you would like it if your dad went and shot an entire round at it? That's why he shouldn't have done it. That is the first strike against him. He should've talked with his daughter and set her feelings straight in a civilized manner. Instead, he decides to take drastic action, shoot her laptop, in a show to assert his authority over her, all the while *not giving two shits about his daughter's feelings and making sure if they were in fact justified*. All he cared about was his point of view. That's already the first mistake of a bad parent.

The second strike against him is the fact that *he did the exact same thing he's punishing his daughter for*. Instead of talking it through with her, grounding her and confiscating her laptop (useless gesture if she has an iPhone but that's beside the point), he posts a video on youtube *for the entire world to see*. While his daughter only let it off to her group of friends. Nobody here would've known any of this was happening if the father didn't make it into an international fucking scandal Quite a big difference right? She posted an online rant about her parents. What does her father do? He retaliates by posting an online rant to the entire fucking world. Is that really how he should set an example? It's no wonder her daughter does stupid shit when her father does stupid shit back.

And this is the worst mistake the father did, BY FAR. He brags to the world about it after his rant. He took pride from people congratulating him. He even said he would consider running for president after it was suggested to him by one of his newfound fans. Whether or not it was a joke, this is what makes this a horrible mistake. *NO PARENT TAKES JOY FROM PUNISHING THEIR CHILD*. It should not be something to brag about, it is not a show of disappointment. Instead, he makes a fucking joke about it, completely deminishing the weight and importance of why he did what he did, and why his daughter did what he did. THAT is bad parenting.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 13, 2012)

Terrible father. 

And lol really? The interview from the father could very well be fake has his Daughter can not reinforce it with her own post to go with it. Hell even if there is a facebook post conferming it how do we know he didn't just hack it and post it? How do we know he's not full of shit and he daughter didn't learn a damned thing and that interview was to make people think he isn't crazy and his daughter did learn something when she didn't?


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 13, 2012)

He went too far. Breaking her laptop was already a bit too much, but he had to completely humiliate her on youtube, just wow. Wasn't the laptop enough? From now on, probably everyone at her school will look at her in a weird way.



Yoko Takeo said:


> This thread. Pisses me off. I've been reading through the pages since my last post, and I can't help but notice just how many people don't see the hypocricy in what the father did. I can understand people's reasoning that he owns what's in the house, including the daughter's laptop, because it's all been bought and paid for with his own money. But that's not why he shouldn't have gone and shot it. Yet people here keep saying that because the daughter was being a spoiled brat (which she was), it gives him every right to go and smash everything she has.
> 
> Let me ask those of you who think that the father did what was right: Let's forget this entire case of the girl being a spoiled teenager. If you sincerely felt like you were genuinely being mistreated, even if your computer wasn't bought with your own money, how do you think you would like it if your dad went and shot an entire round at it? That's why he shouldn't have done it. That is the first strike against him. He should've talked with his daughter and set her feelings straight in a civilized manner. Instead, he decides to take drastic action, shoot her laptop, in a show to assert his authority over her, all the while *not giving two shits about his daughter's feelings and making sure if they were in fact justified*. All he cared about was his point of view. That's already the first mistake of a bad parent.
> 
> ...




My feelings exactly.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 13, 2012)

You know, this little story reminded me of one of my classmates back at grade/middleschool(not sure what you call that over at the states, but it was the grade before highschool).

Anyway, said classmate was one of those kids who wanted to join up gangs and whatnot and is in general a goofball, although he can insult his other classmates to an extent that it makes them cry.

His dad learns about it and _apparently_ beats the shit outta him, then proceeds to go to school and preach to the classroom how bad gang stuff is and the like, then tells his son to apologize to the whole class(not sure what he needs to apologize for, but bear with me) with blackeye and everything. Some of course jeered at him, others felt sorry for him, I dunno what I felt cause I was sick at that time although I also felt sorry for him.

Couple of years later, said classmate moved out of his house, lived with some relatives and his behavior got worse, and was commonly involved in fights, destruction of school property, etc.

Even more years later, when he got older and his dad got sick(I learned this from his sister), he didn't give a rat's ass of a shit to him.

If I would ever have kids one day, I would never, EVER be a parent who beats up their kid or shoots/destroys/mains/shits/stomps/cracks/flushes/pisses/throws their stuff just to prove a point, or to lecture them. And I don't care if I bought said stuff or my kid bought it himself/herself. Cause who would want a life-long grudge from your kid? I sure as hell don't.

I just sure hope for the dad's sake in the article that it won't come to the point as to what happened to my classmate's case.

Oh yeah my classmate's sister likes Super Mario.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Feb 13, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> This thread. Pisses me off. I've been reading through the pages since my last post, and I can't help but notice just how many people don't see the hypocricy in what the father did. I can understand people's reasoning that he owns what's in the house, including the daughter's laptop, because it's all been bought and paid for with his own money. But that's not why he shouldn't have gone and shot it. Yet people here keep saying that because the daughter was being a spoiled brat (which she was), it gives him every right to go and smash everything she has.
> 
> Let me ask those of you who think that the father did what was right: Let's forget this entire case of the girl being a spoiled teenager. If you sincerely felt like you were genuinely being mistreated, even if your computer wasn't bought with your own money, how do you think you would like it if your dad went and shot an entire round at it? That's why he shouldn't have done it. That is the first strike against him. He should've talked with his daughter and set her feelings straight in a civilized manner. Instead, he decides to take drastic action, shoot her laptop, in a show to assert his authority over her, all the while *not giving two shits about his daughter's feelings and making sure if they were in fact justified*. All he cared about was his point of view. That's already the first mistake of a bad parent.
> 
> ...




You _did_ watch the video didn't you?

You _do_ know that he _*has*_ talked to her before, he _*has*_ confiscated things she liked, and obviously she _*did not *_listen. If things don't work once, try something more drastic that will get through her head.

Who gives a shit about the girl's feelings? My parents never gave a crap about how I felt when they punished me. A punishement is a punishement, I'm not supposed to like it. And I know tons more parents who would do the same.

He told her once before that he felt like putting a bullet through her laptop if she ever did it again.
She did it again, and he followed through with what he said, teaching his daughter that he wasn't going to put up with her shit and allow her to walk all over them with words like that.
He taught her a lesson she'll never forget. Who cares if she was humiliated? It's not like she can use her laptop to go on the internet to see what people are saying 

Of course he'll take pride in what he did.* I would*! He should be proud because he had the balls to do something that parents don't fucking do these days because they're getting soft. No wonder our generation sucks, parents don't handle things like they used to.

Hell what he did was nothing.  He didn't even harm _her_ just her stuff.
If i had done that, I would've gotten the shit slapped out of me. But thats a cultural diffence and some of you may not understand, 'cause you all pass it off as abuse anyway

 Shit like this will be forgotten in a few years anyway.
At least he didn't make her eat shit for dropping the newspaper


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 13, 2012)

true

while I don't exactly favor this method

it's better than that eating shit article

as they say, choose the lesser evil


----------



## Roman (Feb 13, 2012)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> You _did_ watch the video didn't you?



Yes. And what I'm saying is that such a video should never have existed. In creating it, he lowered himself to his daughter's level by posting an online rant. Why is he punishing his daughter? Because she posted an online rant.

Do you see the connection?



♥Nadia♥ said:


> You _do_ know that he _*has*_ talked to her before, he _*has*_ confiscated things she liked, and obviously she _*did not *_listen. If things don't work once, try something more drastic that will get through her head.
> 
> Who gives a shit about the girl's feelings? My parents never gave a crap about how I felt when they punished me. A punishement is a punishement, I'm not supposed to like it. And I know tons more parents who would do the same.



I do know he talked to her before. I do know it didn't work. Does that mean he was right to make the punishment more drastic. Yes it does. Does that mean it was right for him to shoot her laptop and show it to the entire world? No. Why? Because it humiliates his daughter.

Why should he give a shit about his daughter's feelings? Because *she's his daughter*. As a father, what he should've done was find out *why* she felt the way she felt. Instead, he decided to do the impulsive thing of punishing her, automatically assuming that she has no right or reason to be feeling the way she is.

Sure, he spoke to her before, but considering the way he reacted now and the way he says he reacted then, I do question what that "talk" really came to. I'll explain below.



♥Nadia♥ said:


> He told her once before that he felt like putting a bullet through her laptop if she ever did it again.
> She did it again, and he followed through with what he said, teaching his daughter that he wasn't going to put up with her shit and allow her to walk all over them with words like that.
> He taught her a lesson she'll never forget. Who cares if she was humiliated? It's not like she can use her laptop to go on the internet to see what people are saying



I'm gonna emphasize the word "felt" here. He felt like putting a bullet through her computer the last time. Is that a justified reaction? Really? This is why I wonder what the first "talk" was about, considering that's what he told her last time. To me, this is a father who relies on his emotions and impulsiveness in order to enact punishment and authority without even bothering to know how his daughter really feels about the whole situation.

By no means am I excusing the daughter's behavior. I also said that she's acted like a spoilt brat and could well be exaggerating her own side of the story. The problem is with how the father is handling her. As unjustified as it may be, someone always feels a certain way for a reason. People don't just feel a certain way just for the sake of it. There's always a reason, nothing happens by accident. It's stupid and immature to just think someone shouldn't be feeling a certain way because from their pov, that's not how things are. What the father is not doing is trying to put himself in her shoes.

It's not a matter of appeasing her and putting up with her shit, it's a matter of taking action in a responsible way. What he did was a brute show of authority. There are other ways. Destroying her laptop and grounding her indefinitely is NOT how to do it.



♥Nadia♥ said:


> Of course he'll take pride in what he did.* I would*! He should be proud because he had the balls to do something that parents don't fucking do these days because they're getting soft. No wonder our generation sucks, parents don't handle things like they used to.
> 
> Hell what he did was nothing.  He didn't even harm _her_ just her stuff.
> If i had done that, I would've gotten the shit slapped out of me. But thats a cultural diffence and some of you may not understand, 'cause you all pass it off as abuse anyway



He's proud to be disappointed? The idea is that he punished her out of his disappointment in her. His pride is certainly outdoing his sense of disappointment. Feeling joy in punishing someone, feeling joy in making someone suffer, as fucking sadistic. Getting slapped in the face isn't the only way to be hurt. I'd take a slap in the face over WORLDWIDE HUMILIATION anyday. You also didn't answer the question: nvm what happened to the daughter here, if you felt you were genuinely being mistreated by your parents and decided to talk about it on FB, and had your computer shot at for doing so, how would you feel about that?

It is abuse, because all it's going to do is feed the feeling of resentment she has toward her parents. She's wrong to be feeling that way, yes, but now her father is giving her reasons to make that wrong feeling right.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 13, 2012)

Yoko Taneo took the words out of my mouth.

More or less both sides were idiots, and it's even more hilarious that the father does not see the hypocrisy in all this.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 13, 2012)

Just from the information presented I can't say I like either side in this story. But what an example to set for his kid, eh? I don't see this teaching anyone, especially his daughter, anything. It looks like something that would just win the girl sympathy from her peers.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 13, 2012)

It'd have taught me a lesson. Be a piece of shit and your shit will becoming pieces. Then again, I'm smart.

So we're back to that thing with the cultural differences or whatever it was.

Some people say it's child abuse, some say it's reasonable punishment. I say that while he might have gone about the whole thing in a different manner, it's his kid and he has the right to discipline her however he sees fit, so long as it's not shit like smacking her around or some shit. 

Also, it was mildly unreasonable to employ a gun. Use a sledgehammer. No need to waste bullets.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 13, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> Yes. And what I'm saying is that such a video should never have existed. In creating it, he lowered himself to his daughter's level by posting an online rant. Why is he punishing his daughter? Because she posted an online rant.
> 
> Do you see the connection?



That's like saying a kid is allowed to yell at their parents because parents can yell at them which is complete bullshit of course.



Yoko Takeo said:


> I do know he talked to her before. I do know it didn't work. Does that mean he was right to make the punishment more drastic. Yes it does. Does that mean it was right for him to shoot her laptop and show it to the entire world? No. Why? Because it humiliates his daughter.



Sacrifice one for many. If this makes parents truly see how their children are acting and at least *try* to correct them then this is good. Too many parents are oblivious to what their children are actually doing.



Yoko Takeo said:


> Why should he give a shit about his daughter's feelings? Because *she's his daughter*. As a father, what he should've done was find out *why* she felt the way she felt. Instead, he decided to do the impulsive thing of punishing her, automatically assuming that she has no right or reason to be feeling the way she is.
> 
> Sure, he spoke to her before, but considering the way he reacted now and the way he says he reacted then, I do question what that "talk" really came to. I'll explain below.



Some kids, and this sounds like one of them, don't listen to their parents even if they are trying to see what is wrong with them. They don't see parents as someone they can confide in. So even if he did try to ask her why she was feeling the way she was, she might not even tell them and the situation would just get worse.


Don't wanna address every point cause I'm lazy and I gotta go to class but I hope you know that all teenagers feel resentment towards their parents whenever they "feel" they are being unfair. That bullshit goes away once they grow up and see how it shaped them. I've never heard anyone say that they hate their parents for how they raised them even when they were treated in such a manner. Unless they were being physically abused beyond slapping or constant mental abuse, it shouldn't make them resent the parents.


This generation that is growing up using the internet and watching BS on TV is really getting spoiled beyond extremes. So much that I fear for the future of myself and my future kids.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 13, 2012)

If every parent did what this guy does there would be a point to it.  

But, if everyone else's parents are ultra permissive and let their kids do whatever they want, he's just going to wind up looking like a villain & I doubt any good will come of it.


----------



## rohanshah1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sometimes this is needed to teach a lesson and people who are saying "destroying the property of someone else" her dad probably got her the laptop so good luck on proving she earned every single penny. If she is claiming that she wanted to be paid for chores, parents could ask for millions for raising her.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 13, 2012)

I've yet to get an answer regarding the whole "I bought it, I own it" thing.

Would it be alright for me to smash my brother's monitor? It was a birthday present. Also, most of his computer are old parts of mine. So can I break his graphics card, his HDD and his PSU? I paid for all of that with my money after all.


----------



## rohanshah1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> I've yet to get an answer regarding the whole "I bought it, I own it" thing.
> 
> Would it be alright for me to smash my brother's monitor? It was a birthday present. Also, most of his computer are old parts of mine. So can I break his graphics card, his HDD and his PSU? I paid for all of that with my money after all.



Well she still is a minor, she is living under their roof, she is being given ipod, iphone, a laptop, software worth 100's of dollars and she does not have a job. And yet she still complains that she has to do the work? I hope she understands nothing in life is free no matter what you say. Being philosophical only works in movies. Also if she is being disrespectful to the people who raised her gave her almost everything she wanted, then she totally deserved it. If it was the first time and the dad did this it would be stupid but its been happening for a while now and there is a boundary which a should learn never to cross. She even has a cleaning lady to most of the other work of the house. In my humble opinion she was spoiled brat and totally deserved it. Go Dad.

Edit: and yes it is his stuff because he works hours daily to earn the money while the girl gets to enjoy in return for a little respect to her parents and some chores. That's not a lot to ask.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 13, 2012)

rohanshah1 said:


> Well she still is a minor, she is living under their roof, she is being given ipod, iphone, a laptop, software worth 100's of dollars and she does not have a job. And yet she still complains that she has to do the work? I hope she understands nothing in life is free no matter what you say. Being philosophical only works in movies. Also if she is being disrespectful to the people who raised her gave her almost everything she wanted, then she totally deserved it. If it was the first time and the dad did this it would be stupid but its been happening for a while now and there is a boundary which a should learn never to cross. She even has a cleaning lady to most of the other work of the house. In my humble opinion she was spoiled brat and totally deserved it. Go Dad.
> 
> Edit: and yes it is his stuff because he works hours daily to earn the money while the girl gets to enjoy in return for a little respect to her parents and some chores. That's not a lot to ask.



Is there a reason you were quoting me? Nothing in your post constitutes an answer to my question.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 13, 2012)

That's like false association or something. Totally different scenarios.

But either way, you aren't in charge of your brother's life. It's not your task to punish him when he does something wrong. Unless you are, in which case the answer to your question is yes.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 13, 2012)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Acting like a child in the process of chastising your child for acting like a child.
> 
> Okay.


This.



♥Nadia♥ said:


> Aw, thanks for that bud. I understand now, you pointed out the obvious


It was so obvious, that you said his post didn't make any sense. Seems legit.



> I think that's the first informative post i've seen from you in this whole thread


Golly, ya really think so!? Coming from you, that's a sentence!



> And there's a difference between Sauf's situation and the father's. It's his brother. Not his son. They're siblings, and they don't even live in the same house. This girl is FIFTEEN and lives in the house her PARENTS paid for. In fact, they paid for everything. They have every right to do what they want with what they spent their money on. It's not her property.
> 
> My parents always told us this. Until I move out, unless I paid for it myself or got it as a gift from someone else, they own everything in the house.


If me and my GF were to break up and she lived in my house and I was the one paying all the bills and buying her food and whatnot, when we break up does that give me the right to take back everything I ever gave her? Remember, it's my house, I pay everything and I bought her those things.

It's the same scenario, except she's over 18 and we're not related. And if you're response is "Well in this case she's over 18...", you're entire view point on this has just been based on ageism.

When someone gives you something as a gift, they're transferring ownership of that thing to you. I can't take any of those things back from her because they're HERS now. No matter the age, no matter who gave it to you.



> Like I mentioned in a post before,
> 
> There is no perfect way to raise a child.


So just because there's no perfect way of raising a child, public humiliation is ok? Cool. If my kid ever back sasses me I'm putting them in the stocks.



> Example, when I was a kid, there was no way that you could sit me down and talk to me. I would never listen, 'cause I was a stubborn kid. So I was taught through tough love.


Me too. Only I have a beauty scar over my eyebrow (Among other scars in other places) and mental scars because of my tough love. But there was always food on the table, clothes on my back, and a roof over my head. So I'd be a brat if I complained...



> But in the end, we clearly see things differently so what's the point of even trying to explain it to you


I think that's how debates go.

So I don't come off as completely stubborn, I do agree with you that the daughter was being a spoiled brat. However this was a major overreaction on the dad's part and, really, I dare anyone who says "The daughter had it coming for saying that" to say that they've never said a bad thing about their parents throughout their lives (Especially as a teen).


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2012)

i wonder how he will feel if this girl commits suicide...


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread.
Kill it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Would it be alright for me to smash my brother's monitor? It was a birthday present. Also, most of his computer are old parts of mine. So can I break his graphics card, his HDD and his PSU? I paid for all of that with my money after all.



Assuming you are not the legal guardian of your brother no, you couldn't smash the monitor.

I was going to say "his monitor" but there are some interesting legal questions here, which is the root of what you're asking about.

If your brother is still a minor (and in the US I make no claim to know other countries rules, for that matter I'm not a lawyer so don't use this as legal advice within the US) then it's only "sorta" his monitor.  In reality when you give something to him the person that actually has property rights to it is a custodian until he reaches the age of majority.  Typically this is the parent(s) though in cases of inheritance this obviously becomes a more complex issue.

So bringing us back to the story at hand the daughter did not own the laptop.  Legally she couldn't sell it or even give it away.  Her father owns it.  And while we can debate the morality of his actions and the proportion of his response legally he is in the right here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2012)

Not to be sexist but even if she was spoilt and a brat this type of punishment is what I think a guy would get . Remember females are different and they will vent more than the male gender especially at the age of 15 with hormones and all. The punishment should have taken a different course than this.

Also those who do not know stuff like this does not help  situation .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 13, 2012)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> If me and my GF were to break up and she lived in my house and I was the one paying all the bills and buying her food and whatnot, when we break up does that give me the right to take back everything I ever gave her? Remember, it's my house, I pay everything and I bought her those things.
> 
> It's the same scenario, except she's over 18 and we're not related. And if you're response is "Well in this case she's over 18...", you're entire view point on this has just been based on ageism.
> 
> ...



No that's completely different and its not ageism. That person is legally responsible for her because he is her father. EVERYTHING she has is his to give and take away. now if he took away necessities, like food, clothing, shelter, then there is grounds for it to be wrong/illegal. But there is no legal grounds for removing luxuries. A laptop is a luxury. a cellphone is a luxury. Your GF scenario is completely different. Because she is an adult and you have no legal obligation to take care of her. She could starve to death and you'd be in no way responsible. Also with taking things back from adults. there are legal precedents about this where gifts of a certain amount, certain items and the length of time it was given are considered 'non- refutable gifts.' that means that you cannot get them back. But that doesn't matter when the person is your own underage child. So you can say that you can't take back gifts. But by law, you can take back anything you give your own child as long as it is a luxury and not a life necessity.

Also public humiliation runs afoul of the new 'online bullying' laws that many states are enacting. So that one is a slippery slope. But I still think the father is in the clear, since all he did was discuss and refute what she said about him and his wife (which is considered defmation/libel). Then he destroyed the laptop. now 2 wrongs don't make a right, but he is no more guilty of anything than his daughter.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2012)

what a psichotic bastard


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2012)

If my dad would get on a video with a gun and said "this is what I think about your complaints" and then fired at it, I'd fucking run away from home.
I would seriously be scared for my life


----------



## Fojos (Feb 13, 2012)

Again, everyone. She bought the laptop with her own money, he posted it himself. This means he was wrong in every way, and considering he admitted it, she could easily sue him, if she wanted to.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2012)

Fojos said:


> Again, everyone. She bought the laptop with her own money, he posted it himself. This means he was wrong in every way, and considering he admitted it, she could easily sue him, if she wanted to.


Where did you see this?

The closest I've seen is in the video him saying "you can have a new laptop when you buy a new laptop" (~8:05) which kind of strongly infers she didn't buy this one.


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 13, 2012)

> “The police by the way said ‘Kudos, sir,’ ” Jordan wrote. "I actually had a "thank you" from an entire detectives squad. And another police officer is using it in a positive manner in his presentation for the school system. How’s about those apples? Didn’t expect THAT when you called the cops did you?”


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Watching too many Chris Smoove videos?



Dude, he just spla-AAA-aaashhed all on his daughter lol.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2012)

Willaien said:


> If I give you an iPod, then see you walking down the street with it later, can I smack it out of your hands and destroy it? No, because I transferred ownership to you when I gave it to you as a gift, what I would be doing is called destruction of property, and is a crime.



That's not parenting. If you buy something for your kid that shit is yours.


----------



## Hothien (Feb 13, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> That's not parenting. If you buy something for your kid that shit is yours.



It depends. If you actually give it as a gift to the child, it belongs to the child. Things get nuanced here, and it depends on the default assumption, but just because you paid for something for the child doesn't mean it can't belong to the child.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2012)

It's only really theirs unless they buy it with their own money. That's how I was raised. You're not entitled to anything.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 13, 2012)

good thing this happened down south, hate to see what would happen to the guy in more "liberal" parts of the country.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2012)

Yep cause the Southern way is way better than your typical libertarian parenting (not a liberal but just pointing out something).

What you do not want to feed your dog , what you have a strong opinion that is against my own . How dare you feel anger *shoots dog* how you like them apples.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 13, 2012)

Is anyone reminded of the uncle who humiliated his gangsta nephew with a belt? You know, the same kid that went on to get killed a few months later.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yep cause the Southern way is way better than your typical libertarian parenting (not a liberal but just pointing out something).
> 
> What you do not want to feed your dog , what you have a strong opinion that is against my own . How dare you feel anger *shoots dog* how you like them apples.



is english not your first language?

if it is, use proper grammar, please.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> It's only really theirs unless they buy it with their own money. That's how I was raised. You're not entitled to anything.



then you're responsible for nothing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2012)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> is english not your first language?
> 
> if it is, use proper grammar, please.


It's funny in portuguese some one with bad grammar can Be understood however Americans can't understand bad grammar despite 90% of the population can't speak it properly . So I won't call the population idiotic but just you . Please next time if you got nothing to say concern the topic don't quote me especially with your bad grammar yourself ( oh irony ).


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yep cause the Southern way is way better than your typical libertarian parenting (not a liberal but just pointing out something).
> 
> What you do not want to feed your dog , what you have a strong opinion that is against my own . How dare you feel anger *shoots dog* how you like them apples.



Being from the south I can say that's complete horseshit lol.



Banhammer said:


> then you're responsible for nothing.



Wrong.

Edit: You can be understood with poor grammar in English too. Sometimes it interferes with getting your point across though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> It's funny in portuguese some one with bad grammar can Be understood however Americans can't understand bad grammar despite 90% of the population can't speak it properly . So I won't call the population idiotic but just you . Please next time if you got nothing to say concern the topic don't quote me especially with your bad grammar yourself ( oh irony ).



90% of the population, huh? I don't suppose you have charts and graphs supporting this claim.

There's nothing wrong with _my_ grammar, this is about _your grammar._

I even asked if English wasn't your first language, then I said "if it is, please use proper grammar". The reason for that being I couldn't understand a what it was you were trying to say.

Way to make a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## xpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Fojos said:


> He didn't even buy the laptop, the daughter bought the laptop with her own money.
> 
> He even posted on facebook saying she bought it with her own money.



Where does it say she bought her own laptop?  No where in the article or his video depicts him saying that she bought it herself....I doubt a 15 year old can even afford one without a job.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 14, 2012)

so basically the article should say

Father destroys his own property because daughter didnt appreciate what she had.....

if you think there is a problem what with the dad did was wrong, you are obviously a spoiled brat yourself


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2012)

There is one thing that the dad did wrong.

He was legally standing too close to a State Highway when he shot the Laptop.


----------



## DeDeMouse (Feb 14, 2012)

lol at nazi grammar 


@topic: hope that father not dead killed by his own daughter.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 14, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> so basically the article should say
> 
> Father destroys his own property because daughter didnt appreciate what she had.....
> 
> if you think there is a problem what with the dad did was wrong, you are obviously a spoiled brat yourself



Fantastic logic.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 14, 2012)

See basically that interview says it all

Dad is a boss, girl was bratty but that punishment seemed to do her a lot of good

and all the people who harp on about that the girl would be fucking traumatized have obviously no fucking idea how to properly raise kids.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2012)

pikachuwei said:


> See basically that interview says it all
> 
> Dad is a boss, girl was bratty but that punishment seemed to do her a lot of good
> 
> and all the people who harp on about that the girl would be fucking traumatized have obviously no fucking idea how to properly raise kids.



i hate how often the word "trauma", "traumatized" and the like have been tossed around. the word and all variations of have practically lost their meaning because of it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 14, 2012)

That guy is my hero.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Feb 14, 2012)

He went to far in my book, but then neither he, the girl or Facebook are my problem. So my opinion is likely null and void on the subject.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> 90% of the population, huh? I don't suppose you have charts and graphs supporting this claim.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with _my_ grammar, this is about _your grammar._
> 
> ...



Stick on topic bro. Like I said only English speakers feel the need to correct everyone on the English language the easiest one to somewhat speak. Yet when you try another language you mess up not only the pronunciation but the structure and the other culture are not much of an ass to correct you .
Hence you proven my point of how ignorant you are .

Any way your grammar still sucks . Get out of here grammar nazi. 

Back on topic.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 14, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> "Someone insults you, destroy their property"
> 
> Great life lesson for the girl.



He's her father, it belongs to him.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 14, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yep cause the Southern way is way better than your typical libertarian parenting (not a liberal but just pointing out something).
> 
> What you do not want to feed your dog , what you have a strong opinion that is against my own . How dare you feel anger *shoots dog* how you like them apples.



The other guy has a point -- I have no idea what you're trying to say, despite trying really hard to understand what your point could be. (By the way, I'm not American.) People are not pointing out your bad grammar because they want to be mean or to discredit you. It's just that your post is not intelligible.

For example, by "libertarian" do you mean "liberal"? Why are you talking about a dog / feeding a dog? Is that an idiomatic expression in portuguese? etc.

Furthermore, I think you are trying to mock the father's attitude -- but expressing sarcasm requires a certain subtlety in the use of language, and I don't think your mastery of English is sufficient to do so. Maybe you could stick to more simple messages until your English improve?


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2012)

She pretty much had this coming.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2012)

impersonal said:


> The other guy has a point -- I have no idea what you're trying to say, despite trying really hard to understand what your point could be. (By the way, I'm not American.) People are not pointing out your bad grammar because they want to be mean or to discredit you. It's just that your post is not intelligible.
> 
> For example, by "libertarian" do you mean "liberal"? Why are you talking about a dog / feeding a dog? Is that an idiomatic expression in portuguese? etc.
> 
> Furthermore, I think you are trying to mock the father's attitude -- but expressing sarcasm requires a certain subtlety in the use of language, and I don't think your mastery of English is sufficient to do so. Maybe you could stick to more simple messages until your English improve?



I swear some of the people on this board can not and will not be able to work for any job that requires them to review documents from a 3rd party customer seeing as much of you need the entire thing to be perfect just so you can understand.

Liberatarian is a liberal my dear sir that is the political correct term for those who support that said party. Unless He meant the left wing Liberals then that is a different story but the two words use to be one in the same.

Secondly if I have to explain the entire post I will explain it then.

What the father explain was because his daughter vented like most females her age, God forbid anyone at 15 try vent against their parents, her dad did not like her opinion and instead destroyed what she liked the most which is her Laptop .

Now lets say in this case instead of chores it was taking care of her puppy , (who she love),and she was having an issue with and vented towards that. So the father will put down the puppy just to teach her daughter a lesson . 

Also maybe you should  not read my posts, keep to yourself and back the hell off  huh? Let us try that shall we . Do a spanish speaking person or french if your canadian tell you stfu if your making a fool out yourself in his language no he does not, hell he might just politely correct you .


----------



## EJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Huey, you need to calm down. The guy was just asking you a question regarding your post.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> Huey, you need to calm down. The guy was just asking you a question regarding your post.



I am calm , if he had directly asked the question It would not been a problem. He then goes on and say I must only make 1 sentence comments cause apparently that is better for me.

It is one thing to be a grammar nazi , it is another to not take the time out to actually review the post before acting like a dbag. 

I admit sometimes I get lazy and not review my posts but jesus I am not the only one here and I take the time out to read to try understand what the poster is coming from. That is because English is my 3rd language portuguese and Spanish being first and second due to similarities between the two. 

So if someone who English is their first language can not understand it even in poor syntax, tells me either one of two things your being a prick just being a prick sake or your understanding of your own language is very low that you can not even infer or comprehend something of lower syntax.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 14, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> He's her father, it belongs to him.



Look, I've heard that some Americans have those messed up ideas because of their backwater laws, but I know that you're not American. So no, it does not belong to him. It's the daughter's property and he destroyed it.


----------



## MunchKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Can anyone say craaaaazzzzzyyy? 



A calm talk with your child to resolve this was not an option, apparently. 



> He begins by reading out his daughter’s post from a computer print-out, explaining ‘since you want to hide it from everyone, I’m going to share it with everybody’.



What. 


> Mr Jordan mocks Hannah for thinking her parents would not be able to see the post because of her Facebook privacy settings, ignoring the fact that he works in IT for a living.



Perhaps she didn't want them to read it. I guess that didn't cross their minds.



Saufsoldat said:


> Look, I've heard that some Americans have those messed up ideas because of their backwater laws, but I know that you're not American. So no, it does not belong to him. It's the daughter's property and he destroyed it.



With a .45 .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2012)

I love how everyone encourages this man for pulling out his weapon just because his daughter vented in a bitchy way. 
That is part of being a Dad sometimes your kids will act like bitches and spoilt brats. 

The thing is if this how he responds to this heaven knows what he do when she is 18.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I swear some of the people on this board can not and will not be able to work for any job that requires them to review documents from a 3rd party customer seeing as much of you need the entire thing to be perfect just so you can understand.
> 
> Liberatarian is a liberal my dear sir that is the political correct term for those who support that said party. Unless He meant the left wing Liberals then that is a different story but the two words use to be one in the same.
> 
> ...



No he wouldn't, that would be stupid. A laptop is not a living thing. 

This is something that a lot of people on NF seem to do. They treat every situation that has the vaguest of similarities and try to apply the same logic to both. It doesn't work like that. He mostly like shot the laptop just to prove a point (and he was pretty pissed). He could have easily taken away the laptop, sold it or whatever. I like what he did though, added some flava'

And people of other cultures get pissed when you mess their language too. Calm down.




Saufsoldat said:


> Look, I've heard that some Americans have those messed up ideas because of their backwater laws, but I know that you're not American. So no, it does not belong to him. It's the daughter's property and he destroyed it.



No, it isn't.



Huey Freeman said:


> I love how everyone encourages this man for pulling out his weapon just because his daughter vented in a bitchy way.
> That is part of being a Dad sometimes your kids will act like bitches and spoilt brats.
> 
> The thing is if this how he responds to this heaven knows what he do when she is 18.



Its not about the weapon though. Its about making an example out of her. The gun part was probably over-the-top, but it doesn't change the message. The girl was being so disrespectful, and he's disciplining his child accordingly (taking the laptop, grounding her, making her get a job, etc).

What do you mean what he will do when she's 18? Nothing would change except that if she doesn't like his rules she can move out.


----------



## EJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, no matter how a lot of you try to slice it, this is bad parenting....I mean taking it from her for awhile could of probably done the same thing. But he just wasted his money by doing this.

I'm not sure if he's rich or not, but still not most people these days can afford to do something like this.

I mean like your daughter talks bad about you on FB a few times and he gets upset and shoots her laptop....

I mean does that even make fucking sense,


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> No he wouldn't, that would be stupid. A laptop is not a living thing.
> 
> This is something that a lot of people on NF seem to do. They treat every situation that has the vaguest of similarities and try to apply the same logic to both. It doesn't work like that. He mostly like shot the laptop just to prove a point (and he was pretty pissed). He could have easily taken away the laptop, sold it or whatever. I like what he did though, added some flava'
> 
> ...



Exactly my point , I normally do not get tick if you ask me to reword what I said just do not come with this nazi attitude.

now to the second quote concerning me , the thing is I call her being ungrateful but not really disrespectful well what she said was disrespectful but she is venting, I can not stress that enough. 
Seem to me he had a problem with her having emotions and privacy, as he starts off saying she blocked him from facebook then go on saying she posted this (I will assume it was her wall it was posted on) , I know a lot of people would be like Screw my parents if facebook ever existed in their time at that age on their wall just because they can.

The youtube thing here was unnecessary , if you want to punish her for being spoilt and lazy then do so there was no need to embarrass the girl globally.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 14, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Look, I've heard that some Americans have those messed up ideas because of their backwater laws, but I know that you're not American. So no, it does not belong to him. It's the daughter's property and he destroyed it.


Legally it did belong to him so not it was not the daughter's property.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Legally it did belong to him so not it was not the daughter's property.



So he shot up his own laptop with his own data and information stored on the hard drive? And then why does he refer to it as her laptop?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 14, 2012)

He didn't destroy his daughter's laptop the bullets did. Blame them, not him.  



Huey Freeman said:


> I love how everyone encourages this man for pulling out his weapon just because his daughter vented in a bitchy way.
> That is part of being a Dad sometimes your kids will act like bitches and spoilt brats.



And this is how he chose to deal with her bitchiness after she acted like a huge bitch. The cops and child services and...Idunno, Biff Buffington Space Ranger, came 'round and told him that he didn't do no wrong and since these people are people that are actually qualified to make these calls, seems to me you're not going to be holding a lot of water.



> The thing is if this how he responds to this heaven knows what he do when she is 18.



Not really sure how her age plays into it. 

Had she been 18 when this incident occurred, I'da kicked the bitch out. Should she still be a bitch when she turns 18, see previous.



Huey Freeman said:


> Yep cause the Southern way is way better than your typical libertarian parenting (not a liberal but just pointing out something).



I don't know whether the South has any sort of standardized method, but to my mind there's a lot of things better than sitting them down and saying "You see Little Timmy, although you are perfect and incapable of fault in nearly every way and on nearly every occasion, when you stabbed that homeless gentleman, that was bad. Go to your room with all of your expensive video games and personal entertainment system and think about what you've done."

Admittedly, that is a rather extreme example.

Something more along the lines of "Since you're a massive bitch that I oughta smack so hard your grandchildren will feel it, you're grounded and I'm confiscating your computer and possibly various other electronic devices until such time as you are not a massive bitch anymore."

Would be more acceptable to those who go for that sort of thing. A bit of paraphrasing may be in order.

Which leads me to here:



> What you do not want to feed your dog, what you have a strong opinion that is against my own. How dare you feel anger *shoots dog* how you like them apples.



I'll have to concur with the others. Your grammar is a bit lacking. It's easy enough to understand, but you've omitted several punctuation marks and failed to provide any sort of context to these statements.

Your scenario is basically thus:

Daddy-o: Feed the dog, ya dig?
Uncool cat: I don't wanna. You're a square.
Daddy-o: What's that, you jive turkey? You don't want to feed the dog and have a strong opinion on not wanting to feed the dog? *shoots dog* stick that in your pipe and smoke it.

I notice a resemblance to my own example above, but where mine was a mere exaggeration to drive the point home, I'm guessing that is not the case here. This is an incomparable situation.

Not wanting to feed the dog is not in any way comparable to being an ungrateful bitch, and whining about it on a public network, while intentionally exaggerating your woes in order to gain sympathy.

Similarly, killing a dog is illegal under most circumstances while destroying a laptop is not. Unless the laptop has artificial intelligence. Then it's probably in some sort of legal grey area.

P.S. I like how you immediately went to killing an innocent animal. At least the hobo was only stabbed. He survived.


----------



## Grep (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol. That redneck could barely even talk in the video stuttering and stammering over every sentence pretty much.

I love the logic of the dad though and the amazing irony.

Daughter blasts parents on FB. Parents are angry for daughter publicly criticizing her parents. Father makes a video to publicly criticize his daughter. Herpa derpa what?

I also love how the redneck guy goes on about his daughter not appreciating things she has and valuing hard work and dollars or some old played out nonsense. Then he proceeds to destroy an expensive piece of technology that most would be glad to have used and out of date just to be a tough guy. 

The twisted thing is what the father did was actually shitty because he WANTED his daughter to see the video he made. Whereas his daughter was just venting and was obviously trying to hide what she was saying from her parents. The daughter may very well be ungrateful though. She could also just be complaining. I can bet just about everything everyone in this thread has done something along the lines of what this girl did, maybe you just didn't put it on facebook. But to act like nobody else has ever complained too much about something is stupid. 

But the line of logic of kids with money and possessions should/will always be happy is bullshit. My brothers girlfriend grew up rich but her family has always treated her like shit. Not saying the dad in question does this, but I'm just saying you can't just assume that people with money and possessions have an amazing life.  

I do enjoy how angry everyone in the cafe is about this. And how everyone is an expert on parenting and shit when I bet the number of people here with kids could likely be counted on one hand. And regardless having kids or not really doesn't mean shit. Most parents aren't very good. 

I do also love the whole 'he puts a roof over her head...' shit I keep hearing. Uh... yeah but he also fucked some bitch and made her in the first place. People seem to forget that he HAS to do that. That is his responsibility. He doesn't get brownie points for feeding and clothing a kid HE brought into the world. What kind of a fucked up world do we live in where people go around bragging about giving children the basic essential things they need to live.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> He didn't destroy his daughter's laptop the bullets did. Blame them, not him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay i can respond to this well.

The south thing was for the fact the person I was quoted mention 
1) Thank goodness it happen in the south
and 
2) What would have happen if this was in a liberal state. 

I got the impression that the southern conservatives are more knowledgable in raising their kids over the rest of the nation. In which case I was saying do not be a hypocrite one good does not justify your wrongs just like your wrongs does not discredit your rights. 

Being 18 for a female is when the whole woman hood comes into full effect and not every 18 year old is able to move out on their own without their parents help. The point was at 18 you get to party , and do what most college kids do.

Second part:

I live in canada but as a kid I lived in a country where animal rights were non existent . I have seen people killed pets for getting into the garbage that is how bad it is. 

The whole point I was trying to make is and only issue I have with this is . It seems that the Father is saying that she must agree with him and him only any anger towards him is punishable.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 14, 2012)

Got no beef with the rest, so we'll skip to the part for discussion if you've got no objection.



Huey Freeman said:


> The whole point I was trying to make is and only issue I have with this is. It seems that the Father is saying that she must agree with him and him only any anger towards him is punishable.



It was indicated that this is not the first time she has done something like this. Other methods were tried before, and she is now a repeat offender. It's not a matter of merely disagreeing with her father. As previously specified, she went on a public network and whined about how hard her life is, exaggerating her woes in order to gain sympathy.

His response may not be in the order of entirely without fault, but the other methods didn't work so he tried this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Got no beef with the rest, so we'll skip to the part for discussion if you've got no objection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still think Americans need to beat their kids more save you a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> So he shot up his own laptop...?


Yup.



Saufsoldat said:


> And then why does he refer to it as her laptop?


Likely it was "her laptop" in the sense that it is the laptop that he let her use.  Much like "her room" doesn't imply that she has the right to lease out space in her closet or the right to sell "her car."


----------



## WT (Feb 14, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> So he shot up his own laptop with his own data and information stored on the hard drive? And then why does he refer to it as her laptop?



Oh look, I've got a pen that's almost broken and I am going to break it in half and then throw it in the bin. But oh wait, let me just say that it is yours. Oh shit, I've just broken your pen in half and have thrown in into the bin, I've destroyed your property. Are you gonna sue me?


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 14, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Look, I've heard that some Americans have those messed up ideas because of their backwater laws, but I know that you're not American. So no, it does not belong to him. It's the daughter's property and he destroyed it.


how is it her property if she didnt buy it?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol at calling what she did venting. It was far beyond that. The fb post was just the last straw obviously. She was spoiled and didn't do chores. That was the main thing. The fact that she flipped out over such easy tasks baffles me though. I couldn't live with that.




Huey Freeman said:


> Still think Americans need to beat their kids more save you a whole lot of trouble.



Fucking right my dude.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Lol at calling what she did venting. It was far beyond that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen worse.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 14, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> So he shot up his own laptop with his own data and information stored on the hard drive? And then why does he refer to it as her laptop?



Same reason my parents call say ''Ryan's room'' when they own the house and I don't even live with them any more, because she is the one who makes use of the item in question. 

People aren't literal with every sentence they say.

Looks like Evilmoogle beat me to it.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 14, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yup.
> 
> Likely it was "her laptop" in the sense that it is the laptop that he let her use.  Much like "her room" doesn't imply that she has the right to lease out space in her closet or the right to sell "her car."





cnorwood said:


> how is it her property if she didnt buy it?



At no point did he hint at anything regarding it being his laptop. Note that he demanded she repay the software that he bought for the laptop (even though he's the one who broke it) but at no point said she'd have to repay the laptop to him, clearly indicating that he does not view it as his own property. Generally, when you give something to a person without making it clear that you remain the owner and they have to give it back and do so for a long period of time (it's safe to assume that she has owned the laptop for months if not years without him making any effort to reclaim "his" property), you transfer ownership of the item to that person. Unless of course the ownership is bound to specific documents that still identify the buyer as the owner.

Really, I don't know how difficult this is for and American.



White Tiger said:


> Oh look, I've got a pen that's almost broken and I am going to break it in half and then throw it in the bin. But oh wait, let me just say that it is yours. Oh shit, I've just broken your pen in half and have thrown in into the bin, I've destroyed your property. Are you gonna sue me?



So you're comparing an item that has almost functionality and costs around 1? in a store to an item that's perfectly functional and costs several hundred euro plus lots of personal information and data stored on it?

I'm just... what?



Super Goob said:


> Lol at calling what she did venting. It was far beyond that. The fb post was just the last straw obviously. She was spoiled and didn't do chores. That was the main thing. The fact that she flipped out over such easy tasks baffles me though. I couldn't live with that.



And you know that how? Oh right, the father said so.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> At no point did he hint at anything regarding it being his laptop.


You have a fundamental misunderstanding of property rights in the US (as they apply to non-emancipated minors).

She only has a "use right" of the property, she doesn't actually have ownership.  Until she turns 18 she owns nothing.  This applies to "her computer" to "her room" to "her car" to "her chewing gum" and even to "her money" that she earns at her new Ice Cream parlor job.

At any point in time the father can (legally) take any of "her" things from her.  If he chooses to then sell, give away, or even destroy the item that is his prerogative.

Even assuming the laptop was a gift from one of her friends, it's still not her laptop.



Saufsoldat said:


> Really, I don't know how difficult this is for and American.


Lets do a simple thought experiment to try to explain this to you.

Imagine you have a 5-year-old child.  On his 5th birthday he receives a number of gifts including a nice shiny loud drum from his grandparents.  After four days of solid banging on the drum you tell him to stop.

He, being a 5-year-old child, refuses and keeps banging on his new toy much to the chagrin of your ever increasing headache.  Finally you send him to "time out" in his room and set the drum out of his reach on a shelf.

Are you guilty of theft by taking _his toy_ from him?  If not why not?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2012)

You must be trolling son. There's no way it's that difficult of a concept to grasp. It isn't hers.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 14, 2012)

I see nothing nothing wrong here, in fact it is pretty funny.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 14, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> You have a fundamental misunderstanding of property rights in the US (as they apply to non-emancipated minors).
> 
> She only has a "use right" of the property, she doesn't actually have ownership.  Until she turns 18 she owns nothing.  This applies to "her computer" to "her room" to "her car" to "her chewing gum" and even to "her money" that she earns at her new Ice Cream parlor job.
> 
> ...


I think regardless of the law, there is a moral principle at stake here. Consider two of your examples: the five years old with a drum, and the 15 years old who got a gift from a friend (let's say, a bracelet). Confiscating and throwing away the drum is acceptable, because the kid is so young. However, confiscating and destroying a harmless gift from somebody else, for a teenager, would be plain wrong -- whatever the law has to say about it.

I can see Sauf's point. If you give something to someone, he is for all practices and purposes the owner. The law doesn't say so, but just the same a kid will consider himself to "own" certain objects, and other people in the family will treat these objects as being the kid's. For example, if one kid messes with the belonging of another kid, he gets rightfully punished.

Now, the father, by taking his revenge on the girl's "property", whether it is legally recognized or not, is crossing that line. Sauf (and I) would have suggested something different instead - a reduction of privileges would have made sense for example, eg. a temporary confiscation of the object.

But ultimately, it all comes down to the father grossly overreacting.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2012)

impersonal said:


> I think regardless of the law, there is a moral principle at stake here. Consider two of your examples: the five years old with a drum, and the 15 years old who got a gift from a friend (let's say, a bracelet). Confiscating and throwing away the drum is acceptable, because the kid is so young. However, confiscating and destroying a harmless gift from somebody else, for a teenager, would be plain wrong -- whatever the law has to say about it.


Morally is a different question (of which my opinion is still the same it was in my first post in the thread; that I think the child needed a healthy does of perspective but the method the father used seemed excessive to me).

All my post was attempting to address was the flawed position "it is _illegal_ for the father to destroy the daughter's property."

"Wrong" is a more subjective position, I personally would have preferred to see the laptop sold or donated rather than destroyed.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 14, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I swear some of the people on this board can not and will not be able to work for any job that requires them to review documents from a 3rd party customer seeing as much of you need the entire thing to be perfect just so you can understand.


Hey, I've actually worked at such a job.


Huey Freeman said:


> Liberatarian is a liberal my dear sir that is the political correct term for those who support that said party. Unless He meant the left wing Liberals then that is a different story but the two words use to be one in the same.


There is no liberal party in the USA. There may be a libertarian party, I'm not sure, but it's got to be ridiculously small. Furthermore, in a US context, "liberal" means "left wing"; whereas in a non-US context, it means right-wing, but not quite as extreme as a _libertarian_. So yeah, that was fairly confusing.



Huey Freeman said:


> Secondly if I have to explain the entire post I will explain it then.
> 
> What the father explain was because his daughter vented like most females her age, God forbid anyone at 15 try vent against their parents, her dad did not like her opinion and instead destroyed what she liked the most which is her Laptop .
> 
> ...


I'm actually French, and I live in the Netherlands, where a lot of people speak a better English than me... And my Dutch is terrible. So I know what it means to get corrected; however, I also have learned to accept that you only get better by listening to criticism; as long as it's proper criticism rather than people mocking you! But I was not mocking you.


----------



## fantzipants (Feb 15, 2012)

Talon. said:


> Cant wait to see activists go after this guy.
> 
> I mean, people are cheering him on! thats stupid!



pfft an old fashioned asshhhhh-whooopin is all she needed.


----------



## Random Stranger (Feb 15, 2012)

While this is hilarious, I wouldn't want him as a dad.


Or her as a daughter for that matter.



In my family we have the unwritten rule to solve dispute indoors, we don't involve outsiders.


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2012)

Huey did you seriously just equate liberalism to Libertarianism?

Retardation...


----------



## Kunoichiwa (Feb 15, 2012)

While there are two sides to every story, there is no use speculating if or when the father was being honest or dishonest. If we go under the assumption that the father is telling the whole truth, the girl was being lazy and ungrateful, and to a certain extent that is to be expected of an average teenager. Even if such behavior isn’t unusual in teenagers that does not mean that it shouldn’t be punished. Bad behavior, even if not unusual, still requires punishment.

That being said, the fathers reactions make him come across as a hypocrite and that weakens his point.

She ranted in a very public way.
How does he respond? By ranting in an even more public way.

He scolds her for being ungrateful for the material things she possesses.
How does he respond? By destroying something that was expensive and many others would be very grateful to have.

I feel less like he was able to teach her a lesson and more like he just told her to quit it or else. Instead of learning that she should respect her parents because of what they've done for her, she probably only learned that she better not show her real attitude or else daddy will use his gun.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 15, 2012)

Kunoichiwa said:


> While there are two sides to every story, there is no use speculating if or when the father was being honest or dishonest. If we go under the assumption that the father is telling the whole truth, the girl was being lazy and ungrateful, and to a certain extent that is to be expected of an average teenager. Even if such behavior isn?t unusual in teenagers that does not mean that it shouldn?t be punished. Bad behavior, even if not unusual, still requires punishment.
> 
> That being said, the fathers reactions make him come across as a hypocrite and that weakens his point.
> 
> ...




I understand what you mean and while I do agree somewhat, the fact is that when you have independent Teenagers that don't respond to empty threats or even grounding and 'time outs', you have to do something drastic to reach them. Was that the best way to do it? It's not for us to say. Maybe it will work for her and maybe it wont. Hindsight is 20/20....

Now like it has already been said. If he owns the laptop, which Im pretty sure he does as no sane person would sit down there, respond in a video manner (with his wife supposedly agreeing with him) and shoot property that wasn't his. 

I have a lot of cousins who have a lot of problem children. And their excuse has always been 'Im not gonna beat my child cause that's how I was raised and it doesn't work' and when their child acts up their excuse is 'well what am I supposed to do? He/she is 15! they're practically an adult' We live in a culture where we treat these kids like they are adults already but give them no accountability for anything they do. Not sayign that beating your kids is the answer. But when you try to convince them with words and threats like he did and it didn't work you punish them by takign away something they don't deserve. that usually at least opens their eyes.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Feb 16, 2012)

Someday he will get really mad and shoot his daughter and or wife


----------



## kazuri (Feb 16, 2012)

> Someday he will get really mad and shoot his daughter and or wife



If he had picked the laptop up and dropped it would you have said;

"Someday he will get really mad and pick his daughter or wife up and drop her."?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 16, 2012)

No. but everyone knows if you shoot a gun ever, eventually you'll kill your family with it. It's science.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 16, 2012)

Yer right man shooting that poor defenseless sure does make him a dangerous criminal...


----------



## Ceria (Feb 16, 2012)

I really don't see anything wrong with his actions, the daughter was being a selfish and lazy bitch. We've all had to do chores for our parents and hated doing every second of it, she's not in a unique situation. It's unfortunate that she chose to make that post knowing full well what her father specializes in, thinking she could outsmart an IT guy. 

 

The gun use is a bit extreme, running it over with a truck or going office space on it would've been more acceptable.


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 17, 2012)

Love the fact that half the people in this thread are hating on the guy and defending the lil' bitch 

This generation of teenagers is such a load of bullshit, it's almost sad where the world is going.


----------



## hyakku (Feb 17, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> Love the fact that half the people in this thread are hating on the guy and defending the lil' bitch
> 
> This generation of teenagers is such a load of bullshit, it's almost sad where the world is going.



Yea, the same generation that is the most literate, egalitarian, affluent and progressive are such a load of bullshit. Why don't we take examples from the previous generation? Yea, that should work, the druggies, crack heads and greedy mother fuckers that crashed the world economy twice in two decades obviously had their head on straight. Obviously the world's worst problems right now stem from this generation's ideological thinking, not the one's who control the world economy, weapon arsenals and media. 

Do you have a fucking brain?


----------



## Ash (Feb 17, 2012)

HA.

I almost feel sorry for the girl... but not really.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2012)

I hate how all of the reports refer to it as her laptop.  The dad destroyed his own laptop.  End of story.


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 17, 2012)

Dumb Bitch + Epic Dad = Epic Win.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53lb5hXYGxQ&feature=g-all-lik&context=G284d6a6FAAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope this lesson has taught that girl that whenever she has a disagreement about what's fair on her life, she better back it up and fire everything that stands against her in the most public way possible rather than reason with it as a fucking god damned adult should
That and she dates the biggest meanest freshest out of prison black guy she finds.


Rukia said:


> I hate how all of the reports refer to it as her laptop.  The dad destroyed his own laptop.  End of story.



Oh I see, so not only her father is a massive psychopath he is also an unredeemable retard.
Great show


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 17, 2012)

Why is this thread still open?


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2012)

I couldn't help laugh seeing the thumbnail to that video. At first I thought ''Wow, shooting your daughters laptop is really something a redneck would do'' and lo and behold this guy looks the part down to the last detail. I'm not going to judge his parenting because frankly I haven't the information to do so, but i'm leaning towards him being an uptight asshole. Simply because it seemed like he felt a bit too much like a rough & tough man holding that gun and destroying that laptop on film.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha such a classy dad.


----------



## butcher50 (Feb 18, 2012)

hey atleast it will motivate the girl to earn money and buy her own house.


----------



## Soul (Feb 18, 2012)

The kid is stupid, spoiled and immature.
The father is crazy, arrogant and a prick.

No surprises.


----------

